# LukeV's Journal



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Changing this! Originally i was using this to help keep me on track for tough mudder, but my cardio has gone out of the window and im far too concerned with training with weights to bother with it.

I'm going to train P.H.A.T. style with the odd high volume workout thrown in to stop me from getting bored.

Started this journal at the end of a cut around 81kg. 04/12/2012 Pretty much undid everything over Christmas though :lol:

Todays Session was Shoulders/Legs

DB Shoulder press

18kg x 10

24kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 8

Cable upright row

120lb x 12

180lb x 11

180lb x 10

180lb x 10

Side raises

12kg x 15

12kg x 12

12kg x 10

Legs next, im going a bit easy on as i messed my right leg up a month ago and its just about better now.

Squats

60 x 15

100 x 12

100 x 12

100 x 10

Leg Extensions

120lb x 12

180lb x 12

180lb x 12

180lb x 10

180lb x 10

Post workout Reflex instant Whey + Pro 10 Carb powder + 2 Reflex CLA

Happyish with that.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Cardio day today, usually throw a bit of ab work in.

Workout was:

2 Mile run, took about 20 mins including a few minutes walking at the start. Massive improvement considering 3 weeks ago i couldnt run 2 minutes without feeling sick lol. Ill be building the speed and distance up over the weeks.

Cable crunches

120lb x 15

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

170lb x 12 (last one hurt a bit)

Usually only do 3 work sets for those followed by 3 sets decline situps with a plate, but it was too busy to get on my usuall equipment.

Tomorrow is Chest/Back/Arms.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

The day i look forward to most, until i wake up that is.

Chest

BB Bench

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 12

100kg x 11 (probably couldvew squeezed another one out, didnt want to risk it)

Incline Plate loaded BP

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

90kg x 8

New pec dec machine

50kg (felt like my shoulder was going to come off so i switched machine)

Straight arm pec dec machine

200lb x 12

200lb x 12 (last 2 nearly killed me lol)

Back

Neutral grip plate loaded machine pull downs

40kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 12

100kg x 11

T-Bar row machine

25kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

Cable Row

250lb x 12

270lb x 10

270lb x 9

Tricep press down

120lb x 20

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

170lb x 9

170lb x 8

Preacher Curl Machine

80lb x 12

100lb x 9

100lb x 8

100lb x 8 (last rep took about half an hour it felt like)

Really not one for training arms, could do with doing it though as they are a bit behind.

Took around 50 mins to finish. Nice and shaky now.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Got in a bit later than i intended to today, had to make it a short one. Also felt guilty for having a pizza last night so i decided to up my pace. Managed 1 mile in just over 7 and a half mins, then the mother of all stitches came on. 2 miles took 17 mins. Finished off with 3 mins at 15km/h just for extra punishment for being a fatty.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Best type this up before i forget to add it. Felt extremely fried today and had pretty bad doms in the legs, probably shouldve left it but i already said id train with someone today. Took a while to get in to it, energy picked up towards the end.

Shoulders

DB Press

16kg x 10

22kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 5

Felt quite difficult today, im going to blame the dumbells i was using though lol.

Upright rows with cable machine

full stack 3 sets of 12 reps, not sure what weight it goes up to at this other gym i was at, but it felt around the same as what i usually do.

Squats

60kg x 10

100kg x 12

100kg x 15

100kg x 10

Leg press

150kg x 20

215kg x 15

215kg x 15

215kg x 12

Leg Extensions

60kg x 20

90kg x 12

90kg x 12

90kg x 12

Then machine crunches supersetted with leg raises, 3 rounds of both.

Finished off with some light arm work as training partner wanted to.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Yesterday had a rest day, think i needed it. Up till then it had been 3 weeks solid without a day off.

Woke up this morning with a pretty bad headache and felt a bit sick, thought my pre workout would help to get rid of it a bit. I was wrong, trained today with about as much intensity as a kitten.

Decided to do just chest as every set i did made my head worse, no way was i going to do back too.

DB Press

12kg x 12

26kg x 12

46kg x 10

46kg x 8

46kg x 8

Smith incline press

80kg x 10

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

Dip Machine

110kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Straight arm fly machine

150lb x 12

200lb x 12

200lb x 12

200lb x 12

Managed to rush through that in half an hour, felt terrible when i left.

Decided im going to go back on the PHAT routine, up my calories slightly and drop a days cardio. Looks like im starting to drop weight a bit too quickly.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Today would've been chest/back lower volume higher weight day, but because of yesterday I decided on just a heavier lower volume back day with a bit of arm work.

Neutral grip pull downs

40kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 6

120kg x 6

120kg x 5 and a half lol

T-Bar rows (not sure what the platform weighs without the weight)

25kg x 12

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

Hammer Curs

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

Tricep push downs

49kg x 12

49kg x 12

49kg x 12

Felt good to be going heavier again, been sticking with 12 reps for the past few months as a change up and its not that fun any more.

Tomorrow will be heavy lower.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Lower volume leg day

Didnt go how i planned, got to the gym at 6:15 and it was rammed. Couldn't get on either of the squat racks, so i had to make do with the hack squat machine :crying:

Also didn't want to go too high weight on all exercises as it had been a while and didn't want to mess my leg up again.

Hack Squats

no weight x 12 just to get stretched out a bit

40kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

140kg x 7

140kg x 5 + 2 rest pause reps

Leg extensions

120lb x 12

170lb x 12

200lb x 12

200lb x 12

Leg Press (wanted to do this before leg extensions ideally)

225lb x 12

350lb x 12

350lb x 12

350lb x 12

Finished with some abbs

Cable Crunch

120lb x 12

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

Not amazingly bothered about missing squats as im training legs again in a few days and ill get to do them then.

Managed to weigh myself too, thought i was 11 and a half turns out im 12 stone 9lbs @ 5ft8 and a bit (Manlet). My mum will be pleased to know the scales at hers are out by a stone


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Today was a cardio day, pretty half @rsed attempt to be honest. Wasn't feeling very focused.

3 Miles in 30 minutes, spent about 6 or 7 minutes walking though.

looking forward to doing chest/back tomorrow.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Chest & Back Volume day

Gym was busy again so i didn't manage to do everything as i planned, but it was still good enough.

Chest

BB Bench Press

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 11

100kg x 10

Dip Machine

130kg x 12

130kg x 12

130kg x 12

Fly machine

150lb x 10

200lb x 12

200lb x 12

200lb x 10

Back

Neutral grip pulldown

40kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 12

100kg x 11

T-Bar row machine

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 11

Wide Grip Pullups

8

8

Think my back hated me by this point, no way was i going to get another 8

Lat Pulldown

120lb x 12 30 sec rest then repeat.

Only maxed out on my last set of every exercise.

Was in and out within 50 mins.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Light volume leg day

Squats

70kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10 Ran out of steam by rep 6, last 4 reps must have taken over a minute.

leg press

250lb x 12

390lb x 12

390lb x 12

390lb x 12

Leg Extensions

150lb x 10

180lb x 10

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

Leg Curls

60lb x 12

100lb x 10

120lb x 8

140lb x 6

120lb x 6

Took around 45 mins. I'm really going to concentrate on getting my legs stronger over the next few months, lost a bit of strength since doing my leg in a while back. Hopefully won't take too long.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Yesterdays workout was a bit of a disappointment, struggled sleeping properly the past few nights.

Did shoulders/arms

Shoulders

2 x warm up

DB Press

40kg x 8

40kg x 6

40kg x 5

Machine Plate press

50 x 15

50 x 12

50 x 10

Smith up right rows

50 x 9

50 x 8

50 x 8

E-Z Olympic bar curs

38kg x 10

38kg x 8

38 kg x 5

Hammer Curs

18kg x 10

18kg x 8

18kg x 8

Smith CGPB

50kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 6 (bench started rolling backwards so i stopped short before i chopped myself in half)

80kg x 12

Tricep press down

42.5kg x 12

42.5kg x 12

42.5kg x 12

Rope Pulldowns

17.5kg x 15

17.5kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

Taking today off as everything aches, might do the same tomorrow depending on how i feel.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Decided to go this morning, arms were a little sore but not bad enough to stop me.

Heavier lower volume chest/Back day

Chest

60kg x 8

100kg x 8

110kg x 6

110kg x 5 Didn't want to risk number 6

Dip machine

130kg x 12

150kg x 10

150kg x 12

150kg x 10 + 2 rest pause reps

Neutral grip pull down

50kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 7

120kg x 5

110kg x 8

Cable Rows

230lb x 12

290lb x 12

310lb x 12

310lb x 12

Lost a bit of strength since doing the cardio, think 3-4 runs a week without upping my calories wasn't the smartest move. Taking the cardio down to twice a week and upping cals by around 500 a day.

Tomorrow heavy legs and maybe some light shoulder work if i have time.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Heavy legs/Light shoulders

Legs were still a little sore from Saturday, but well enough to be trained. Was dreading doing squats as i hadn't done over 100kg for 6 or 7 weeks, didn't feel too bad though.

Squats

60kg x 10

100kg x10

120kg x6

130kg x4

130kg x3 (last 1 just touched parallel, so ill call that a half rep)

leg press

230lb x 12

350lb x 12

350lb x 12

350lb x 12

Plate shoulder press machine

40kg x 30

40kg x 20

40kg x 20

Shoulders felt like they were ready to blow after that

Upright rows

120lb x 12

170lb x 10

170lb x 10

170lb x 10

Side raises

10kg x 12

10kg x 10

Took about 50 mins.

Tomorrow will be doing abs, calves and cardio i reckon.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Quick 30 min workout this morn

15 mins of intervals and 5 min at 12km/h to finish. Felt buggered after than, cardio gone downhill already from just missing a few seesions!

Cable crunches

120lb x 20

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

Decline sit ups with a 20kg plate

12

10

10

30 sec rest between each set

Seated calf raises (been neglecting calves big time, they look ridiculous now)

35kg x 20

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

10 sec rest between each set, calves were shaking by the time i finished lol

Light chest and back tomorrow.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Worst doms in the calves ever today.

Took 3 quarters of a scoop of optimal orange this morning, was very hyper by the time i got there.

Bench Press

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

Definitely should have stuck at 10 reps, chest was pretty fatigued by this point

Incline plate machine press

90kg x 10

90kg x 8

90kg x 7

Dip Machine

140kg x 10

140kg x 10

140kg x 10

Neutral grip pulldowns

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

T-Bar Machine row

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 7 + 3 rest pause reps

Cable rows

230lb x 12

310lb x 10

290lb x 7 (felt fried by this point)

Should have controlled my intensity a bit better on chest really, rest of the workout felt a lot harder than it should have after that.

Light legs tomorrow.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Saturday leg workout was:

Squats

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

all felt a lot easier than normal, didnt really max out on any of the sets either

leg press

100kg x 15

215kg x 15

215kg x 15

215kg x 15

Leg extentions

70kg x 15

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Leg curls

50kg x 12

50kg x 8

50kg x 7

10 minutes on the bike.

Saturday night had a few beers, so sunday i didnt feel up for going 

Might just have enough time to get a shoulders/arms workout in after work today.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Had 3 days off over Christmas, ate crappy food and drank plenty. Felt like such a slob lol.

Managed to get a workout in yesterday, i was expecting to be a bit weak from under eating and drinking. It went a lot better than i thought it would though.

Shoulders

DB Press

12kg x 12

24kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 7

Quite chuffed with this considering how the last heavy session i did went.

Upright rows on smith machine

40kg x 12

60kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 8

Arms

BB Curls

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

Hammer curls

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

18kg x 10

Machine preacher curls

100lb x 12

100lb x 8 + 2 reps with help

100lb x 7 + 3 reps with help

Behind the head tricep extensions with rope...ino idea what they are called :lol:

120lb x 12

180lb x 12

200lb x 12

200lb x 12

Hadnt done these for ages, have no idea how i managed the weight i did.

Tricep press down with V handle

180lb x 12

170lb x 12

160lb x 12

Tricep rope pull downs

100lb x 12

100lb x 12

100lb x 10

Had an amazing arm pump and felt extremely wiped out.

Missed my session this morning because i had too much pre workout and ended up hyper in bed all night :cursing:


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Looks like 3 days of stuffing my face with chocolate and alcohol has done me some good lol.

heavy chest/back

BB Bench

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

110kg x 8

110kg x 6

Could have went to 120kg i reckon for a couple of reps, should have asked someone for a spot.

Dip machine

120kg x 10

140kg x 10

140kg x 10

Neutral grip pull down

40kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 6

120kg x 5

110kg x 6

T-Bar row

40kg x 10

50kg x 6

50kg x 5

40kg x 10

Strengths pretty much back to where it was 2 months ago before all the cardio, but on the downside i could probably be a contender for worlds biggest face thanks to my recent binging. Going to get back on top of my diet now Christmas is over.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Heavy legs and light shoulders today. Didnt sleep a great deal last night so my focus wasnt too good.

Squats

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 6

130kg x 5

140kg x 3

Leg press

390lb x 12

390lb x 12

390lb x 12

Smith machine shoulder press

40kg x 12

60kg x 10

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

Upright rows on cable machine

120lb x 12

170lb x 10

170lb x 10

170lb x 10

Side raises

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

Shoulders were extremely pumped, they were hurting pretty bad for a good half hour after. Not a bad workout considering how knackered i felt.

Cardio, calves and abs tomorrow.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Cardio day

Didnt do anything too extreme, just a light session as my legs are a bit achey.

10 minutes on the treadmill 5 mins at 6km/h 5 mins at 12km/h

10 minutes on the cross trainer, then 10 on the bike.

Cable crunches

120lb x 12

170lb x 15

170lb x 15

170lb x 15

decline sit ups with plate

15

15

12

Seated calf raises

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

About a min rest each set this time.

No food in the house so im now about to undo that session with a dominos.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Light chest and back today. Felt quite lazy today throughout the workout, but it was passable.

Yates rows

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 12

Neutral grip pull downs

70kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Cable rows

230lb x 15

230lb x 12

230lb x 10

BB Bench Press

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Dip machine

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Chest fly machine

150lb x 12

200lb x 12

200lb x 12

200lb x 10


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

New years day was a no go for exercise, way too hungover to even think about it.

Still felt a bit rough this morning and it would have been so easy to just stay in bed. I didn't eat or drink much yesterday so my strength was a little down and i felt a bit off.

Should have been a leg day today, but i think i just would've puked everywhere if i tried squatting. Did heavy shoulders and arms. Legs will be tomorrow instead.

DB Press

16kg x 12

26kg x 12 (this felt heavy which wasn't reassuring)

40kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 7

Upright Rows with cable

180lb x 10

180lb x 10

180lb x 8

Only had 25 mins to do arms, decided to be sadistic and super set everything.

BB Curls super set with tricep press downs

35kg x 10 / 150lb x 12

35kg x 10 / 170lb x 12

35kg x 10 / 180lb x 12

Hammer curls super set with Tricep rope extensions behind the head (need to learn the name of this one if im going to keep doing it!)

16kg x 10 / 180lb x 12

16kg x 10 / 180lb x 12

16kg x 10 / 180lb x 12

preacher machine curls super set with tricep extension machine, pretty much no rest between sets

100lb x 10 / 120lb x 12

80lb x 10 / 120lb x 12

80lb x 12 / 120lb x 15

Massive arm pump by the end of this and i was shaking like crazy. Spent my walk home trying not to throw up too which was lovely.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

The new years resolution crew was in the gym this morning, it was my worst nightmare.

Had to miss squats again as people were using both racks. On the plus side though my leg felt fine for the first time in months, so i knew i could push myself hard again and my hangover is completely gone now lol.

Hack squat machine (i pretty much never use this because it feels like it gives too much support)

50kg x 12

100kg x 12

150kg x 12

180kg x 10 (wtf) last 2 reps were to parallel

150kg x 12

Wanted to do leg press here, but one machine was broke and the other had a few people using it/

Leg extensions

150lb x 12

180lb x 10

180lb x 10

180lb x 10

Leg curls

80lb x 12

120lb x 10

120lb x 10

120lb x 10

120lb x 10

Short and sweet, must have been in there around half an hour. Will be training legs again in 2 or 3 days, so missing squats wasn't the end of the world.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Abs, Calves and a bit of cardio today.

Cable Crunches

120lb x 15

6 sets of 15 with 170lb, last 2 sets burnt a lot

Seated calve raises

30kg x 30

60kg x 20

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

Finished off with 15 mins on the cross trainer with a pretty high resistance. Did want to do 20 mins + but i got there a bit later than i should have.

Tomorrow will be heavy chest/back


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Went better than i thought it would today. Got a good night sleep and iv been on 3500kcals a day, so my energy is up. The gym was pretty empty too so i could focus better.

BB Bench

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

120kg x 5

120kg x 4 maybe couldve got a fifth, but didnt want to risk it

Dip machine

150kg x 12

150kg x 12

150kg x 12

Neutral grip pull down

40kg x 12

80kg x 12

130kg x 5

130kg x 5

110kg x 8

T-bar row

20kg x 12

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

Was going to throw a few sets of arms in, the gym started to fill up though and i thought id leave it while i still felt fresh.

Tomorrow is heavy legs and light shoulders.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

The past few days have been a bit all over the place for training. Went out on Saturday night for what was meant to be 2 or 3 drinks max, ended up staying out till 4.

Went to the gym at 10 in the morning to do legs, i've never sweated so much in my life.

Squats

60kg x 10

100kg x 8

140kg x 5

140kg x 4

Didn't want to risk doing another set, felt really dizzy.

Really disappointed with that, should have done more reps or been doing 150kg.

Leg press

390lb x 10

390lb x 10

390lb x 10

Leg extensions

200lb x 10

200lb x 9

200lb x 8

Finished off with the cross trainer.

I must have still been drunk when i went, a few hours later at home i started to feel really bad.

This morning i still felt low on energy and motivation, kicked myself out of bed though and managed to get a quick shoulder and ab workout in.

Plate machine press

50kg x 20

50kg x 25

50kg x 20

50kg x 20

Upright rows with cable machine

120lb x 10

170lb x 10

170lb x 10

170lb x 10

Finished off with cable crunches

120lb x 12

then 6 sets of 15 with 170lb

Got home then managed to throw up, which is daft considering that wasn't even a decent workout.

2 weeks of a social life is enough for me i've decided. I should be doing a lot better than this at the gym.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Much better session this morning, could've done with a bit more sleep but i felt more with it than i had the past couple of days.

Light chest/back

BB Bench

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Dip Machine

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Incline plate press

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

Netral grip plate machine pull down

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

T-Bar row machine

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 9

Wide grip cable row

230lb x 15

230lb x 12

230lb x 12

nice and sore now.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Completely destroyed legs this morning.

Decided on my lighter leg days im going to use hack squat machine as my main exercise on that machine i dont like :lol: Reason being is my lower back has felt a lot better since doing this. Im guessing squatting twice a week and training back twice a week might have been a bit much for my lower back.

Hack Squat machine

50kg x 12

100kg x 12

150kg x 10

180kg x 8

190kg x 7

I should be sticking in the 12-15+ rep range on my lighter days, but i really felt like going a bit heavier this morning.

Leg press

390lb x 12

390lb x 12

390lb x 12

Legs had enough by this point!

Leg extensions

150lb x 10

180lb x 10

180lb x 12

Leg curls

80lb x 12

120lb x 12

140lb x 10

140lb x 10

Pretty much had to shuffle home as my legs were that pumped.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Heavy shoulders and light arms

Seated DB Press

12kg x 12

22kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Completely maxed out on that last set, think i must've been close to pooping myself lol.

Side raises

12kg x 12

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

Really struggled with those after the pressing

BB Curls

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

machine preacher curls

100lb x 10

100lb x 9

100lb x 8

80lb x 12

Tricep press down

120lb x 12

170lb x 15

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

One arm cable pull down

60lb x 12

60lb x 10

50lb x 12

Rope pull downs

100lb x 12

100lb x 10

Pace was pretty quick on everything apart from shoulders, maybe had a minute rest between each set on arms. Shoulders i think i had around 2 mins rest between sets.

Quite happy with that one, definitely taking tomorrow off though, i doubt i'd be able to put much effort in.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Had the past few days off, been feeling pretty tired recently.

Went this morning for my heavy chest/back workout, i was really dying to get in there today after the break.

Neutral grip pulldown

30kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 6

120kg x 6

120kg x 6

Cable rows

270lb x 10

270lb x 10

270lb x 12

BB Bench

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 7

130kg x 3 (had a spotter today)

120kg x 5

Dip machine

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Preacher machine curls

100lb x 12

110lb x 10

110lb x 10

Tricep press down

120lb x 12

170lb x 15

170lb x 12

170lb x 10

Cable crunches

120lb x 12

6 sets of 15 witgh 170lb

Was a pretty relaxed pace, i was probably in there for an hour and a half.

Weighed myself on the way out and im sitting at 13 stone 5lb.

Definitely turned in to a bit of a tubber over christmas, abs are pretty much none existant. I really am going to keep my calories in check.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Heavy Legs/ Light shoulders today. Thought it would be dead there this morning because of the snow, i was wrong though. Luckily its chest day for everyone on Monday, so the squat rack was free.

Squats

70kg x 10

110kg x 10

140kg x 5

140kg x 5 (right knee started feeling a bit weird again)

110kg x 12

Don't think my legs were up for any pressing after that.

Leg Extensions

150lb x 12

180lb x 10

180lb x 10

Plate shoulder press machine

40kg x 30

40kg x 25

40kg x 25

Upright cable rows

120lb x 10

170lb x 10

170lb x 10

170lb x 10

Side Raises

12kg x 10

12kg x 10

10kg x 12

Tomorrow i'm going to take as a rest day.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Light Chest and back this morn. Felt pretty energised when i got in there, half way through the workout though i felt completely drained. Pushed through though and now i ache everywhere.

Back

Yates Row

70kg x 10

100kg x 12

110kg x 10

100kg x 12

Neutral grip pull down

50kg x 15

100kg x 12

100kg x 12 (should've stopped a rep short)

100kg x 9

Tried out one of the new back machines, dual cable row its apparently called. Not sure what the weight is in but it felt really heavy.

31 x 15 overhand grip + 5 neutral grip

31 x 12 overhand grip + 5 neutral grip

31 x 10 overhand grip + 3 neutral grip

The grip switch was done without stopping, its easy to just rotate the handles while you row.

Chest

BB Bench

60kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Dip Machine

130kg x 12

130kg x 12

130kg x 12

Fly Machine

100lb x 12

200lb x 12

200lb x 12

200lb x 12

Very sore now


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

This morning was up there with being one of the most painful workouts i've ever had. Had a serving of my optimal orange, rarely use it as it sends me loopy all day

Volume Leg day:

Hack Squat Machine

40kg x 12

90kg x 12

140kg x 12

180kg x 10

180kg x 5 + 2 rest pause + 2 rest pause + 2 rest pause.

When i racked the weight my legs gave in and i had to sit down for a minute, never usually push myself that far.

Leg press

390lb x 12

390lb x 12

390lb x 15

390lb x 12

Leg curls

80lb x 12

120lb x 12

140lb x 10

140lb x 10

My legs were numb by this point

Leg extensions

180lb x 12

180lb x 12

180lb x 12

Managed to do those relatively easily even though i could barely feel my legs working any more.

Tomorrow will be heavy shoulder work and light arms if I feel up for it.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Managed to drag myself out of bed despite how cold it was.

Shoulders first

DB Press

18kg x 15

24kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 9

Cable upright row

100lb x 10

180lb x 10

180lb x 10

180lb x 10

Triceps

CG BP on smith

30kg x 12

70kg x 12

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

V handle press down

120lb x 12

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

Rope pull downs

100lb x 10

100lb x 9

90lb x 10

Biceps

BB Curls

10kg x 15

35kg x 12

40kg x 10

35kg x 10

Preacher machine curls

90lb x 10

90lb x 9

80lb x 10

Then did some hammer grip curls with the rope on the cable machine

70lb x 10

20 sec break then 10 more

tomorrow ill get some cardio, abs and calves in.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Had the weekend off because of the snow and cold.

Decided on chest and tris this morning with a bit more volume. It's getting a bit old doing the same bunch of workouts.

Chest/Tris

warmed up with some chest press with dbells

18kg x 15

28kg x 15

BB Bench

100kg x 15

120kg x 8

120kg x 5 (almost got the 6th) Had to drop the bar on my chest and roll it down then put it on the floor. The gym was full as well and no one bothered to help me :lol:

Finished with 100kg x 10

Dip machine

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Chest fly machine

150lb x 12

180lb x 12

180lb x 12

180lb x 12

180lb x 12 dropped set to 140lb for 8 more

140lb x 10

Triceps were a bit dead by this point but threw in a few sets with the cable machine

Tricep press down

15kg x 12

31.5kg x 15

31.5kg x 15

31.5kg x 12

One arm cable pull down

50lb x 12

50lb x 12

50lb x 12

Rope pull down

100lb x 12

100lb x 11

100lb x 10

Back and Biceps tomorrow with a bit more volume.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Painful workout this morning, forgot how much it hurts training biceps after back.

Back first

Yates rows

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

110kg x 11

110kg x 9

100kg x 14

Neutral grip pulldown

40kg x 12

100kg x 12

110kg x 10

110kg x 7 (bit of a poor effort there)

100kg x 10

Cable rows

210lb x 15

250lb x 12

250lb x 12

250lb x 12 super set with close grip pull downs 140lb x 12

Already felt like i'd had a bicep workout by this point

Biceps

BB curls 20kg x 15

35kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 10

Struggling to contract my arms after this

db curls

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

Preacher machine curls

90lb x 10

80lb x 10

60lb x 10

Legs tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Very tired this morning, i probably could've done with staying in bed. I'm glad I've got it out the way with though to be far.

Squats

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

120kg x 10

Had to drop the weight down as my right knee was aching again. Going to buy some knee wraps

Leg press

250lb x 12

390lb x 12

390lb x 15

390lb x 15

390lb x 16

Leg Extensions

150lb x 12

180lb x 12

180lb x 12

180lb x 10

leg curls

80b x 12

120lb x 12

140lb x 10

140lb x 10

140lb x 9

Could've done calves, but i thought i was running late so i left. Will be hitting legs again on Sunday and i'll throw some calve work in then.

Tomorrow will be shoulders/abs or sleep :lol:


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Slept really well, so i was up for this morning. A friend gave me a couple of servings of Thermolife Pumpbol to try, no caffeine in it so i wasn't expecting anything really. It did give me slightly better pumps than usual though.

Shoulders

DB Press

18kg x 12

24kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

Cable upright rows

100lb x10

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

Side raises

12kg x 10

10kg x 12

10kg x 15 Shoulders were in agony by this point from the pump

Abs

cable crunches

120lb x 12

then 6 sets of 12 with 180lb

Nice 40 minute workout.

Tomorrow will probably be chest/back.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Just got back now, decided to have a late training session for a change. I havent trained in the evenings for years, it felt surprsingly good.

BB Bench

60kg x 15

100kg x 15

120kg x 8

130kg x 4

120kg x 5

Dip machine

100kg x 15

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

Neutral grip pull down

40kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 8

140kg x 5

120kg x 5

New plate rowing machine

40kg x 12

65kg x 12

65kg x 12

65kg x 12

Always strange using new equipment, just went light and focused on contracting the muscles in the right place.

Finished of with 10 mins on the cross trainer. Got to be up in 11 hours for my next session, im going to die :lol:


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Feel like i've been hit by a bus right now. Just got back from shoulders and arms

DB Press

12kg x 15

22kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 10 + 2 assisted reps

Cable upright rows

half stack x 12

full stack x 12

full stack x 12

full stack x 12

Not sure what this weighs as i was at a different gym

Side raises

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

Triceps

Close grip bp

50kg x 20

60kg x 25

60kg x 25

60kg x 20

Press downs

again not sure of the weight on these

x 12

x 12

x 12

x 12

DB extension

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

Biceps

Hammer curls with tricep bar

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

DB Curls

12kg x 12

14kg x 12

18kg x 12

Cable curls

x 12

x 12

x 12

x 12

Other than shoulders it was a pretty relaxed session as i was training with a friend who usually does crossfit style exercises. Going to have an early night tonight as i've got legs tomorrow.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Felt pretty lazy this morning, my endurance was next to none existent. Strength was fairly decent though. Was going to use my knee wraps this morning, but when i got to the gym i realised i left them at home :cursing:

Squats

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

130kg x 10

150kg x 5

Leg press

220lb x 12

390lb x 12

390lb x 12

390lb x 12

Legs were fried by this point

Leg extensions

120lb x 12

180lb x 10

180lb x 10

180lb x 10

Lying leg curl

80lb x 12

120lb x 12

140lb x 10

150lb x 8

Chest and back tomorrow.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

I knew this morning wasn't going to go down well. Right front delt was killing me during bench press, even when i was warming up with 60. It felt like all the weight was just going to that one area and knackering it out straight away.

BB Bench

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 14 (felt like i could've done more, but right shoulder just died on me)

110kg x 7

After that i pretty much felt like going home in a mood lol

Dip machine

100kg x 10

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Cable cross over

10kg each side x 15

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 15

15kg x 12 drop set to 10kg x 15

To make it even worse i felt something in my left trap ping, so now that hurts too. Definitely wasn't in the mood to carry on fter that 

Neutral grip pull down

50kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Lat pull down

did 3 sets which lasted about 30 secs each doing super slow reps

cable rows

250lb x 12

270lb x 12

270lb x 15

Not the best of workouts, but at least i got it done. I'll probably give the weights a rest for a few days now, hopefully my shoulder can sort itself out by then.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Woke up this morning at 5 and couldnt get back to sleep, so decided to get an arm work out in seeing as they are a bit behind. So much for no weights today. :lol:

BB Curls

10kg x 15

35kg x 12

45kg x 10

45kg x 9

40kg x 12

Hammer Curls - Reps are each arm for any DB stuff i do, dont think i've mentioned that before.

14kg x 12

24kg x 10

26kg x 6

Cable curls

100lb x 12

Preacher machine curls

80lb x 12

80lb x 12

CG BP on smith - Had to be careful with these because of my shoulder, stuck with a fairly light weight and didn't go to failure

40kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

Tricep extension machine

100lb x 10

140lb x 12

140lb x 12

140lb x 12

Single arm cable pull down

50lb x 12

50lb x 12

50lb x 12

See how i feel tomorrow as it should be shoulders, might just do some light stuff to test it out.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Shoulders were completely fine this morning. I must have just been over reacting the other day lol.

DB Press

16kg x 15

24kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 11

Cable upright rows

100lb x 15

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

170lb x 12 + 2 rest pause reps

Straight on to the next exercise with no break

Reverse pec dec

80lb x 15

80lb x 15

80lb x 15

Side raises

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

Really struggled with those last 2, shoulders were pretty fatigued.

Cable crunches

100lb x 12

then 6 sets of 15 with 170lb

Day off tomorrow.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Trained at feel good fitness for a change today

Right shoulder is definitely still buggered, chest and back this morning did not feel good.

Yates row

Bar x 12 (fatest bar i've ever used lol, must have been more than 20kg bar)

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 9

Close grip pull down

135lb x 15

180lb x 12

225lb x 10

225lb x 10

BB Bench

bar x 12

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 8

130kg x 4 plus 1 dodgy rep

Probably shouldnt have went heavy on that as just doing 60 was hurting again.

Plate chest press machine

60kg x 15

90kg x 15

90kg x 12

90kg x 10 dropped to 60 x 8 dropped to 30 x 6 super slow reps

Wide grip pullups x 10 super set with dips x 22

pull ups x 10 super sets with dips x 12 (shoulder was killing so i had to stop)

Wide grip pull ups x 6


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Ate curry earlier because i was feeling sorry for myself over my shoulder lol. Felt bad so i went to the gym again and did some guilt cardio lol. 45 mins cross trainer, 15 mins bike, roughly 450 cals so it was relatively steady pace.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Legs felt awesome this morning. I wish i could have this amount of energy and motivation for every workout.

Squats

50kg x 12

100kg x 10

160kg x 4 (3 reps were above parallel and the last touched it, so i wouldnt call it a set.)

150kg x 5

140kg x 5 + 3 rest pause reps

130kg x 10

Hack squat machine - close stance

50kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 12

Leg press

210lb x 15

350lb x 15

390lb x 15

390lb x 15

Leg curls

80lb x 12

120lb x 12

140lb x 10

140lb x 10

Cable crunches

100lb x 12

6 sets of 15 with 170lb

Seated calve raises

30kg x 20

60kg x 15

75kg x 15

75kg x 12

75kg x 12 (30 sec or less rest between sets)

pretty chuffed with that workout, also my knee is feeling completely normal now.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Had a bit of a higher volume chest workout this morn. Shoulder didnt feel too bad so i kept the weight moderate.

BB Bench

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 7

120kg x 6

120kg x 5 (had a little help towards the end of the last one)

Incline plate press

90kg x 8

90kg x 8

90kg x 7

Dip machine

100kg x 20

130kg x 15

130kg x 15

130kg x 14

Cable cross over

10kg x 20

20kg x 20

25kg x 15 (super slow reps with a couple of second pause each way)

25kg x 15

25kg x 15

Mahoosive chest pump after that, felt good.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Back this morning.

Yates row

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

120kg x 8

110kg x 10

Neutral grip pulldown

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

Dual cable pull down (should have saved this for last, felt like a cable cross over for back)

15kg x 15

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

Seated row machine - wide grip

80lb x 15

120lb x 12

140lb x 12

140lb x 12

140lb x 12

Massive back pump after that. My back literally feels like its asleep right now though.

Will do some shoulders and abs tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Shoulders and abs this morn, felt pretty lazy until towards the end.

DB Press

14kg x 20

22kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 9 (was just being lazy) took about 3 mins rest and tried to get my head with it

40kg x 12

Upright rows with cable

100lb x 12

180lb x 10

200lb x 8

200lb x 6 + 2 rest pause reps

Side raises

10kg x 15

10kg x 12

10kg x 12

Reverse pec dec

super set my last set of side raises with my first set on her 60lb x 20

90lb x 25

90lb x 15

Cable crunches (shoulders will killing just holding the rope)

120lb x 12

170lb x 15

170lb x 15

170lb x 15

Decline sit ups with 20kg plate

x 12

x 12

x 12

After I do arms tomorrow then legs the next day i'm going to go back to what i was doing before seeing as my shoulder isn't giving me any grief now.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice and painful arm workout this morning. Meant to go to another gym in the evening, not feeling it at the moment though. Might just do some cardio.

Biceps

BB Curls

20kg x 15

25kg x 12

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

40kg x 10

Reverse cable curls

50lb x 15

90lb x 15

90lb x 12

90lb x 12

Machine preacher curls

90lb x 12

90lb x 12

Sincle arm preacher curls

40lb x 12 each arm

Triceps

Press downs

120lb x 12

180lb x 15

200lb x 15 (shouldve stopped at 12 but got carried away)

200lb x 12

Rope extensions behind head

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

Single arm cable pull down

50lb x 12

50lb x 12

50lb x 15

Very dead arms and elbows now.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Decided to be suicide and train with a friend tonight at a different gym. My arms felt pretty tired and my endurance was a bit down, if i'd have known i was definitely going i would've trained my body parts the other way round, rather than doing the big muscles in the evening.

Plate loader lat pull down

40kg x 15

80kg x 12

120kg x 10

150kg x 5

120kg x 10

Bench press

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 7

130kg x 3 (probably shouldve went lighter as my arms were a bit dead)

120kg x 5

Unilateral plate machine pull down - single arm, underhand grip

25kg x 12

40kg x 12

Low row plate machine - single arm

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

Incline press machine

60kg x 12

101kg x 12

113kg x 10

113kg x 7

Finished off with 4 sets on the crunch machine with 15kg with 15 reps a peice.

Not a massively constructive session, but it's enough for me.

Biggest arm pump ever from doing that. Going to take some 5HTP and hopefully sleep like a log so i can do legs in the morning. Sunday ill have a rest day or do some cardio.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Got a fairly good amount of sleep last night and i felt really fresh this morning. Just got back from legs, workout lasted around 1 hour 45 mins, bit on the long side but i feel really good after it.

Squats

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

140kg x 10

160kg x 5 (good reps this time)

140kg x 9 plus 3 rest pause

Hack squat machine - close stance

50kg x 12

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 10 + 5 rest pause

Leg extensions

100lb x 12

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

Lying leg curls

80lb x 12

120lb x 12

140lb x 12

140lb x 10

seated calf raises

40kg x 12

60kg x 15

75kg x 15

75kg x 12

Cable crunchezs

100lb x 12

170lb x 15

170lb x 15

170lb x 15

Decline crunches with 20kg plate

x 15

x 15

x 12

20 mins on the cross trainer

Tomorrow should be a rest day as im off out tonight.

Legs are deeeaaad


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Very heavy night last night. Really hate tequila, but when you're drunk it always seems a good idea to keep having shots of it.

Got picked up to go to the gym after 4 hours sleep and with a pretty bad hangover. Did an hour cardio, just above 500cals in total going by the machines i used.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Had yesterday off as i was stil a bit ill. My energy still isn't what it should be today and i found it hard to get focused properly, so i added a bit more volume seeing as i couldn't train intensely enough. Definitely not going to be drinking again any time soon.

BB Bench

60kg x 10

100kg x 10 (actually felt difficult annoyingly)

120kg x 6

120kg x 5

100kg x 11

Incline plate machine press

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 10

Dip Machine

120kg x 12

120kg x 12

120kg x 12

The pec dec machine i really hate

50kg x 12

63kg x 12

63kg x 12

63kg x 10

Cable cross overs

100lb x 20

100lb x 15

100lb x 15 dropped to 80lb x 15 dropped to 60lb x 15

Back tomorrow, hopefully i won't be in girly mode tomorrow.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Chest is extremely sore today :lol:

Had another high volume one again today, back this time. Felt pretty good today so i was able to put more effort in than yesterday.

Yates row

60kg x 10

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

120kg x 9

120kg x 8

Neutral grip pull down

40kg x 15

100kg x 10 (stopped way too short)

100kg x 11

100kg x 12

Cable row

230lb x 12

270lb x 12

270lb x 12

270lb x 12

Low row machine - Just isolates the lower back this one

30kg x 15

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x 12

Single arm cable pull down

20kg x 15

20kg x 12

23kg x 12

Massive pump and dead back now.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Did arms this morning, wanted to do shoulders. But i said i'd do them Friday with a friend and now i cant because of a work do 

Biceps were still a bit tired from yesterday, so i wasn't i struggled a little but on the heavier stuff.

Biceps

BB Curls

15kg x 15

25kg x 12

45kg x 10

45kg x 6

40kg x 10 (had to swing the last 2 up)

Disappointed with that, but to be fair biceps took a beating yesterday.

Pinwheel Curls

20kg x 10

24kg x 8

26kg x 7

Machine preacher curls

90lb x 12

switched to single arm

50lb x 10

50lb x 10

Both arms

70lb x 10

Triceps

Over head rope extensions

100lb x 15

150lb x 12

180lb x 12

200lb x 14

200lb x 12

V Bar push down

150lb x 12

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

170lb x 12 (last 2 had to cheat slightly)

Single arm cable pull down

50lb x 12

50lb x 12

50lb x 12 superset with rope hammer curls 80lb x 20 superset with rope pull downs 100lb x 12

Shoulders and abs tomorrow morning, even though my triceps will still probably be fried. After legs on Saturday definitely going to lower the volume per muscle and up the frequency.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Shoulders this morning, felt a little tired but got by ok.

DB Press

18kg x 12

24kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 9 maybe could have got another but still wasn't properly awake lol

Cable upright rows

100lb x 12

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

170lb x 9 + 3 rest pause

Cable side raises single arm

20lb x 12

20lb x 12

20lb x 12

Cable crunches

100lb x 15

170lb x 15 for 5 sets

170lb x 20 might have been able to squeeze a few more out, pretty sure my eyes were ready to pop out my head though.

Legs and a bit of cardio tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Legs over and done with, felt knackered today. Tomorrow i think ill have to rest.

Squats

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

160kg x 5

150kg x 6

130kg x 15

Leg press

390lb x 15

390lb x 15

390lb x 15

Leg extensions

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

Leg curls

80lb x 12

120lb x 12

140lb x 12

140lb x 10

Cable crunches

100lb x 15

6 sets of 15 with 170lb

Buggered


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Had the past few days off as i have been ill. Spent pretty much all day yesterday asleep without food, so i wasn't expecting to do too great this morning.

Did a lower volume higher weight chest/back workout with longer breaks between sets.

Started with decline bench as the flat bench was taken, haven't done decline in months so it felt a bit strange.

Decline bench

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 8

130kg x 3 (couldnt get it in the right grove to generate enough power)

120kg x 5

Neutral grip pull down

30kg x 12

100kg x 12

130kg x 6

130kg x 6

130kg x 5

Incline plate machine press

90kg x 12

100kg x 8

90kg x 8

T-Bar row

50kg x 12

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

Tomorrow ill do low volume legs with light shoulders.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

My legs were still a bit drained today, managed to get through it ok though. Hopefully over the next 3-4 weeks ill be able to get an extra rep or set out of 160kg on squats on my heavy days.

Squats

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

160kg x 5

150kg x 6

130kg x 10 (Legs had no endurance today)

Hack Squat machine

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 12

Plate machine shoulder press

20kg x 12

60kg x 20

60kg x 17

60kg x 16

Reverse Pec dec

90lb x 20

90lb x 20

90lb x 20

Side raises

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

Felt pretty sick after doing that. Tomorrow i'll do cardio and abs if i've got the energy, tempted just to rest though.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Yesterday was meant to be a rest day, but a friend wanted to do some cardio. Did 25 mins worth and did a bit of hamstring work.

Leg Curls

80lb x 12

120lb x 12

140lb x 12

160lb x 10

170lb x 8

Today i did lighter weight higher volume chest/back

Still did the first exercises heavy though as i want to work on my back a bit

Yates row

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

120kg x 8

100kg x 11

Plate loaded Low row machine

50kg x 15

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

60kg x 12

Back was fried after that, can squeeze the hell out of my back on that machine.

neutral grip pull down

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 8

BB Bench press

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Dip machine

130kg x 15

130kg x 13

130kg x 12

Straight arm fly machine

150lb x 20

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

Felt pretty knackered after, feel like i've been taking it easy doing 1 part per day over the past few weeks.

Tonight im meant to be going back to do shoulders and arms with a friend, not looking forward to it :lol:


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Just got back from shoulders/light arms. My entire upper body is pretty sore now and my elbows are killing. Trained at a different gym and some of the machines dont have the weights marked, so i have no idea what i was doing for some exercises.

DB Press

10kg x 20

22.5kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 8 (handles were really long on the dumbells and i had tio stop short as it was tilting too much)

Cable upright rows

half stack x 20

full stack x 15

full stack x 15

full stack x 12

Felt pretty heavy, probably around the same i normaly use.

Arms still felt a little fatigued from this morning, so i wasnt expecting a lot.

BB Curls

15kg x 20

25kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 8

25kg x 15

Seated curl machine

25kg x 15

25kg x 15

25kg x 15

Tricep press down on the lat pull down machine

2 thirds of stack x 12

2 thirds of stack x 12

2 thirds of stack x 12

That definitely felt heavier than i normally do, some reps were a bit shacky. Couldnt change the weight though as the pin was stuck in the machine.

Overhead tricep extensions with rope

x 15

x 15

x 15

Rope pulldowns

x 15

x 15

x 15 dropped down 2 pegs then did 12 more.

Might do a bit of cardio and abs tomorrow if i feel alive enough.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Yesterday was a complete right off. I didnt sleep and i could barely move lol. Won't be going twice a day again in a hurry. Must have eaten about 8 meals, i was constantly tired and hungry. All good today though, just finished higher volume legs.

Squats

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 10 + 2 rest pause

140kg x 7 + 5 rest pause

3 sets of 12 with 140 is a PR on squats for me so i'm quite happy with that.

Hack squats close stance

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15 got to 7th rep and i was dying on the last 5 :lol:

Leg extensions

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

150lb x 12 really struggled contracting my legs by this point

Lying leg curls

80lb x 12

120lb x 12

160lb x 9

140lb x 10

140lb x 9

Cable crunches

120lb x 12

then the usual 6 sets with 170lb for 15 reps.

Forgot to add calves**

Seated calf raises

50kg x 20

3 sets with 65kg x 15, slow reps up and down, about 30 secs rest between sets. Not a massive amount of work on them, but they arent that out of proportion to be honest.

Ill have another rest day tomorrow.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Right shoulder was playing up again this morning, really annoyed with it now. Rowing and shoulder pressing movements are ok, its just when ever i do bench press on any angle. Think im going to start using dumbbells on one of my chest days to see if i can take my shoulder out of the movement.

Low volume chest/back

Yates Rows

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

130kg x 6

120kg x 10

Couldnt get on the flat bench again :cursing:

Decline Press

50kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

110kg x 5

Neutral grip pull down

30kg x 12

70kg x 12

120kg x 6

140kg x 3

120kg x 6

Incline plate machine press

90kg x 12

90kg x 10

90kg x 6

Heavy legs/light shoulders tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

My worst nightmare this morning, the gym was full of new people using both squat racks for curls and rack pulls with the tiniest ROM ever. Really wanted to say something, but its not my place to say.

Light shoulder work and heavy legs anyway.

Plate machine press

40kg x 12

60kg x 25

60kg x 20

60kg x 18

Side raises

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

Rear delt flys on pec dec

90lb x 15

110lb x 15

110lb x 15

110lb x 15

Squat racks were still being used by this point so i had to make do with the hack squat machine, my lower back probably needed the break anyway.

Hack squats - just outside shoulder width stance

50kg x 12

100kg x 6

150kg x 6

190kg x 6

210kg x 6

220kg x 6

220kg x 6 + 2 rest pause.

Feel half proud of that, but id have rather have went for 170 or 180kg squat.

Finished with 2 sets of leg extension

150lb x 12 both times.

Really struggled walking after that. Tomorrow i'll rest.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Today was meant to be a rest day, but my house mate was up and banging about at half 4-after 5, then some effin rooster started going. No way i was sleeping through it so i got up and did chest and back.

DB Press

12kg x 12

24kg x 12

50kg x 10

50kg x 8

44kg x 6 (wtf)

That felt slightly better on my shoulder, still not great though. Its really annoying because i feel like i could carry on with my left side.

Dip machine

120kg x 12

120kg x 12

120kg x 12

Straight arm fly machine

120lb x 12

180lb x 12

180lb x 12

180lb x 12 really struggled with my shoulder on this one

drop set 140lb x 10

Yates rows

60kg x 12

100kg x 14

100kg x 14

100kg x 14

Neutral grip pull down

50kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10 had to cheat the last 2 out

Low row machine

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12 All of these were really slow reps on the positive and negative

Definitely will be resting tomorrow!


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Low volume chest and back day today. Had a mate train with me today so he could help me unrack the barbell on bench, its moving the bar from the pins which causes my shoulder to hurt. So i actually managed to to bench press a bit better today because that part of the lift was taken out of the movement.

Started with back

Yates row

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

130kg x 6

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

BB Bench

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 6

120kg x 6

120kg x 5

Very happy with that considering how my heavier chest workouts have felt recently.

low row machine

25kg x 12

45kg x 12

65kg x 10

75kg x 10

75kg x 10

Incline plate press machine

80kg x 12

90kg x 12

90kg x 12

Decline crunches with 20kg plate

x 15

x 15

x 12

Not really any rest between this, we just switched over as soon as the other finished

Cable crunches

120lb x 12

170lb x 15

170lb x 15

170lb x 20

Tomorrow ill do legs and shoulders


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

I've not felt this sick in a long time, not sure if its from training legs or trying to be clever and drinking beetroot juice during my workout. Was meant to do legs and shoulders, but i felt like giving my shoulder a bit of a longer rest.

Squats

60kg x 12

100kg x 6

140kg x 6

170kg 4

180kg x 3 PB (these were to paralle, not any lowerl) nearly didnt come back up on the third. Felt really good after it though. Got a massive whiff of sh1t after that set, thought maybe id crapped myself. But i think some dirty b4stard walked past and farted. :lol:

140kg x 10 + 5 rest pause

Hack squat machine

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

Leg curls

80lb x 12

120lb x 12

140lb x 10

160lb x 10

160lb x 10

Leg extensions

150lb x 15

150lb x 15

150lb x 15

Just did 4 rounds of machine preacher curls superset with tricep extensions on the other machine. No rest between rounds.

Rest tomorrow.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Light chest and back this morning, shoulder was giving me agro and i felt a bit groggy but i cracked on anyway

DB Press

couple of warm up sets

46kg x 10

46kg x 10

40kg x 12

Dip machine

120kg x 12

120kg x 12

120kg x 12

Superset the last set of dips with cable cross overs

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 15

12.5kg x 15 drop set to 10kg x 12, drop to 7.5kg x 15

Neutral grip pull down

50kg x 10

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

T Bar row machine

42.5kg x 12

42.5kg x 12

42.5kg x 10

Singe arm cable pull down

23.5kg x 12

23.5kg x 12

23.5kg x 12 drop set to 16.5kg x 12

Cut my rest time between sets a bit, felt knackered but did all that in around 45 minutes. Tomorrow will be light legs.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Was meant to be a volume leg day, but both me and my training partner were still in pain. Did a shoulder and arm workout instead.

Seated DB Press

14kg x 12

26kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 8

Not bad, not great either. Considering how my shoulder has been im happy with it.

Cable upright rows

100lb x 15

200lb x 10

200lb x 8

200lb x 8

Overhead tricep extensions with cable and rope

100lb x 12

180lb x 12

200lb x 11

180lb x 14

Tricep Press down

160lb x 12

160lb x 12

160lb x 12

Single arm cable pull down

50lb x 12

50lb x 12

50lb x 12

Pinwheel curls (reps per arm)

16kg x 12

26kg x 8

26kg x 6

26kg x 6

Single arm preacher machine curl

50lb x 12 no rest did another 50lb x 12 per arm

30 secs rest 50lb x12

30 sec rest 40lb x 12

Try and get legs done tomorrow if i have the energy


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

light/Volume Leg day

Squats

60kg x10

100kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

Turns out that was a stupid idea as i felt really sick after that lol

leg curls

80lb x 12

120lb x 10

160lb x 10

160lb x 10

Leg extensions

150lb x 15

150lb x 15

150lb x 15

I was intending to do calves and abs, but i think i used up everything i had in me doing that.

Definitely up there with one of the most painful leg workouts i've ever had, its been quite a while since my legs have given way while trying to walk. Tomorrow ill be resting.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Didn't rest this morning, that rooster had other ideas. As i didnt want to hit anything properly i just did some cardio and abs.

25 mins on the cross trainer at 2 3rds of its max, not that that means anything. Felt pretty sick after though.

Decline bench was being used again so i just did 8 sets of cable crucnhes

120lb x 12

170lb x 15 for 6 sets

170lb x 20

Tomorrow ill do low volume chest and back


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Feeling dead today. Lower volume workout didn't end up being so low volume in the end as my mate had a bit extra time to kill.

BB Bench

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 4

Shoulder was still hurting so it wasnt worth trying to get that last rep out with sloppy form.

Dip machine

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 15

Yates row

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 8

120kg x 6

100kg x 14

Neutral grip pull down

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Straight arm fly machine

150lb x 15

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

Reverse pec dec

90lb x 15

90lb x 15

90lb x 15

Single arm preacher curls super set with tricep extension machine, 3 rounds of each with no break.

Think ill be having a mid day nap later :lol:


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Heavy legs/light shoulders today. Lowered my calories a bit to try drop a bit of fat. Theres not really much point trying to get bigger with a dodgy shoulder when i cant go all out i've decided.

Squats

60kg x 12

100kg x 6

140kg x 6

170kg x 5

180kg x 3

140kg x 15

Leg press

390lb x 15

390lb x 15

390lb x 15

Plate machine shoulder press

40kg x 12

50kg x 30

50kg x 20

50kg x 20

Cable side raises

20lb x 15

30lb x 15

30lb x 15

30lb x 15

Cable upright rows

150lb x 15

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

Tomorrow ill give it a rest


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Lighter chest and back day today. Felt really up for it when i woke up, soon knackered myself out after a few sets though.

DB Press

2 warm up sets

46kg x 12

46kg x 12

40kg x 14

Shoulder felt ok today on those which was good

Dip machine

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Incline Plate press machine

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

Neutral grip pull down

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

Yates row

60kg x 12

100kg x 14

100kg x 14

100kg x 12

Close grip chin up

x 10

x 8

Wide grip pull up x 5 (major fail)

Did all that in around 45 mins, felt very sick leaving the gym


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Legs and abs this morning. Gym was pretty full when i got there so i couldnt do free weight squats, plus the leg extension machine is broke again.

Hack squat machine

50kg x 12

100kg x 12

150kg x 12

200kg x 12

230kg x 8

200kg x 8 + 4 rest pause

Leg press machine

390lb x 15

390lb x 15

390lb x 15

Lying leg curls

80lb x 12

120lb x 12

160lb x 10

160lb x 10

Legs had had enough by this point.

Cable crunches

140lb x 12

5 sets of 15 with 170lb

170lb x 25 massive head rush after that and felt sick most my walk home lol

Low volume shoulders and medium arms tomorrow.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Got in a bit late and was training with a friend so we had to rush through the workout pretty quick.

Seated DB Press

2 x warm up sets

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 7

Pinwheel curls (reps per arm)

2 x warm up

24kg x 8

24kg x 8

24kg x 6 + 2 crappy reps

Tricep press down

120lb x 15

180lb x 12

200lb x 12

200lb x 10

Cable curls

100lb x 15

120lb x 12

120lb x 12

120lb x 12

Single arm cable pull down

50lb x 15

50lb x 15

60lb x 12

Rope hammer curls

100lb x 15

100lb x 12

100lb x 10

Tricep rope pull down

100lb x 15

110lb x 12

110lb x 12

Completely forgot to do a second shoulder exercise. Im going back tonight to train with someone else, might do some upright rows and rear delt flys just as a top up. The rest of the workout will be cardio and abs.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Mate had too much to sort out last night so i didn't end up going back for a second session. Pretty glad really, wasn't really up for it.

Went this morning for some cardio and abs.

Started with 10 minutes of intervals on the bike, then did 20 mins medium pace on the cross trainer.

Next was cable crunches

1 warm up set

3 sets of 20 with 170lb

Decline crunches with a plate

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

20kg x 13

All of the ab work was without proper rest, we were just swapping continuously. So maybe around 20-30 seconds max rest between sets.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Just finished heavier chest and back day. Felt really tired when i got in, half way through i had a surge of energy though.

BB Becnh

60kg x 12

100kg x 8

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 4 + 1 assisted rep

Yates row

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 9

Dip machine

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

170kg x 12

Low row machine

50kg x 12

75kg x 12

85kg x 8

85kg x 8

Straight arm fly machine

180lb x 30 (wtf) Literally couldnt feel it for the first 20 reps

180lb x 20

Neutral grip pulldown

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Might to heavy legs light shoulders tomorrow. I feel pretty drained now though so it may just end up being a cardio session.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Sunday i couldn't do legs. My lower backs been killing me for a while now and its getting worse and worse as time goes on. Made do with 25 mins of interval training then a 5 min steady run. Today im having a rest day.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Sore throat and cold today, i was really tempted to just call it quits half way through the workout as everything was a bit achey too. Did chest and back again, will be doing legs tomorrow if my lower back isn't too bad. I was training with someone else this morning so we were a bit stretched for time, had to make do with short rest between sets.

DB Press

2 x warm up sets

46kg x 12

46kg x 11

40kg x 11

Dip machine

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Straight arm fly machine

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

180lb x 14

Neutral grip pull down

2 x warm up

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

T Bar row machine - wide overhand grip

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 8

Low row machine

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

Dead.

Hopefully i feel a bit fresher tomorrow for legs. Won't be going as heavy as normal as i want to try give my lower back a bit of a rest.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Legs and abs this morning. Feeling more crap than i did yesterday, but im too much of an idiot to have a day off.

Squats

60kg x 12 even holding that hurt my lower back, not a good start.

100kg x 8

130kg x 8

150kg x 8

160kg x 4

Didn't want to do anymore, back wasn't having any of it.

Hack squat machine

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

Leg extensions

180lb x 12

180lb x 12

150lb x 12

150lb x 10

Lying leg curls

80lb x 12

140lb x 12

160lb x 9

160lb x 8

Cable crunches

150lb x 12

180lb for 6 sets of 15

Shoulders and arms tomorrow.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Shoulders are starting to feel a bit better now from being hit a little less. Only did a few sets as im meant to be training someone tonight and ill probably end up doing a small amount of shoulder work.

Seated DB Press

2 x warm up

40kg x 12

42kg x 5

40kg x 7

Pinwheel Curls - reps per arm

14kg x 12

22kg x 8

22kg x 8

22kg x 8

tricep press down

120lb x 12

170lb x 16

200lb x 12

170lb x 12

Cable curl

100lb x 15

120lb x 15

140lb x 12

Single arm cable pull down

60lb x 12

60lb x 12

60lb x 12

finished off with some supersets with no rest between rounds

single arm preacher curl machine 60lb x 12 w/triceps extension machine 120lb x 15

single arm preacher curl machine 50lb x 12 w/triceps ext 120lb x 12

single arm preacher curl machine 50lb x 12 w triceps ext 120lb x 12


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Apparently it was too cold for the gym last night lol, so i didn't need to go back in the end.

Just did 25 mins interval training this morning, followed by cable crunches.

150lb x 15

170lb x 15 for 7 sets.

Nice and easy day.

Tomorrow ill have a squat, bench and row day with some light arm work maybe thrown in.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Quick full body workout this morning.

Squats

50kg x 12

100kg x 8

140kg x 12

160kg x 6

Couldnt do more as my lower back started pinching again

Incline bench

2 x warm up

80kg x 12

90kg x 6

90kg x 5

T Bar row machine

2 x warm up

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 6

Dip machine

150kg x 15

150kg x 15

Wide grip pullups

x 14

x 8

Leg extensions

180lb x 15

180lb x 12

180lb x 12

Tricep press down

120lb x 12

170lb x 15

170lb x 12

Single arm cable curls no rest between sets

40lb x 15

40lb x 15

Will do some cardio and abs tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Bit of cardio and core work today

25 mins interval training

Cable crunches

150lb x 15

6 sets 170lb x 15

170lb x 25

Back extensions

2 x warm up

150lb x 15

150lb x 15

150lb x 15

Added those in hope that it would help my lower back pains a bit, its numbed it so far.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Light chest and back this morning

DB Press

2 x warm up

46kg x 12

46kg x 10

40kg x 14

Dip Machine

140kg x 13

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Straight arm fly machine

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

180lb x 15 drop set to 130lb x 10

T Bar Row Machine - Wanted to do yates rows but im saving my lower back the agro

2 x warm up

50kg x 12

55kg x 12

60kg x 10

55kg x 8

Neutral grip pull down

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 11 + 1 rubbish rep

Cable rows

270lb x 15

310lb x 11

290lb x 11

Tomorrow ill do light legs, don't think ill be doing free weight squats because of my back


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Boarder line cripped today. Didn't want to do free weight squats, i dont think its actually an issue with balancing the weight as my back only hurts when i have it on my back or when i do yates rows and put the bar down. I hate missing workouts though so i did what i could for legs.

Squat machine

50kg x 12

100kg x 15

140kg x 15

180kg x 12

210kg x 12

210kg x8 got to rep 6 and i was getting shooting pains in my leg and back after every rep from then. I could have easily squeezed another 4 out on top of the 8 i did, but i couldn't work through it

Leg press Machine

390lb x 15

390lb x 15

390lb x 15

Leg extensions

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

180lb x 12

Leg curls

80lb x 12

120lb x 12

160lb x 12

160lb x 10

Cable crunches

150lb x 15

6 sets of 15 with 170lb

Shoulders and arms tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Good workout this morning, i felt really energetic for once. Couldn't get on the equipment in the order i wanted so I pretty much trained everything in alternates.

Seated DB Press

2 x warm up

42kg x 8

42kg x 6

40kg x 6

Pinwheel curls - reps per arm

14 kg x 12

24kg x 8

24kg x 8

20kg x 12

Tricep press down

120lb x 12

170lb x 15

170lb x 15

170lb x 12

Cable Curl

100lb x 15

120lb x 12

120lb x 12

120lb x 12

Single arm cable pull down

60lb x 15

60lb x 15

60lb x 15

Reverse cable curls

70lb x 15

80lb x 12

80lb x 12

Cable upright rows

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

170lb x 12

Rope tricep pull downs

110lb x 15

110lb x 12

110lb x 12 dropped to 80lb x 6

All of that was done in around 45 mins, so had a pretty decent pump. Tomorrow ill either do some interval training or rest.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Struggled with focus today, could probably have done with another day off. Still managed to have a pretty good workout though/

DB Press

2 x warm up. Think my second warm up set i went a bit too hard, dug in to my work sets a bit

48kg x 10

48kg x 7

40kg x 12

Dip machine

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Yates rows - bloody missed doing these the past few weeks, definitely my favorite exercise. Dint want to push it too hard as my lower back is still a bit achey.

2 x warm up

110kg x 14

110kg x 13

110kg x 12

Neutral grip pull down

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

Straight arm fly machine

180lb x 25

180lb x 20

180lb x 15

Cable rows

290lb x 15

290lb x 15

290lb x 15

Legs and abs tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Awesome nights sleep and stuffed my face with pizza last night, so i was feeling pretty good this morning. Backs slowly getting better now too which im pleased about.

Squats

2 x warm up

140kg x 12

140kg x 12 didnt want to risk another set with this weight as back was beginning to ache a bit.

100kg x 20 got to 10 reps and had to carry on in 2s and 3s till i finished

thought id throw in some rack pulls to help my lower back, these were from just bellow the knee. Years of not doing deadlifts has apparently gave me child like grip.

2 x warm up

100kg x 12

140kg x 10 grip went

160kg x 8 grip went again lol, drop set to 100kg for 25 reps. Massive head rush after that.

I think ill carry on doing these on one of my leg workouts and hopefully improve my grip and lower back.

Hack squat machine

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

Leg extensiom

150lb x 15

200lb x 15

200lb x 12

Leg curls

2 x warm up

160lb x 12

180lb x 10

160lb x 10

Cable crunches

120lb x 12

5 sets of 15 with 170lb

170lb x 30 nice burn from that one

Tomorrow ill do shoulders and arms


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Really couldnt be bothered this morning, still went though :lol:

Seated DB press

2 x warm up

42kg x 8

42kg x 4

40kg x 5

Side raises

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

10kg x 15

Pinwheel curls - per arm

warm up

22kg x 12

22kg x 10

24kg x 8

Triceps v bar press down

warm up

170lb x 15

170lb x 15

170lb x 15

Cable curls

100lb x 12

140lb x 12

120lb x 12

120lb x 12

Overhead Triceps extension with rope

170lb x 15

180lb x 15

180lb x 12

two arm cable curl

100lb x 15

120lb x 15

120lb x 12

Single arm cable pull down

60lb x 15

60lb x 15

60lb x 15 drop set to 50lb x 10

Rest day tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Had the past few days off as i was falling asleep during the day constantly, then I'd be wired at night, really annoying. Wasn't really feeling up for it this morning, took a few exercises to get in to the swing of it. Really wanted to start off with yates rows, but none of the barbells were free the whole time i was there.

Flat DB Press

2 x warm up

46kg x 12

46kg x 9

40kg x 12

Low row machine

2 x warm up

65kg x 12

75kg x 10

75kg x 10

Dip machine

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

Neutral grip pull down

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Straight arm fly machine

180lb x 30 (not sure how i managed that again)

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

One arm DB rows

30kg x 15

34kg x 12

34kg x 12

Felt pretty sick after all that, got in a bit later than i wanted so i did all that in around 45 mins


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

So this morning i tried out a new fat burner we're getting in, i'm not used to the higher stimulant products. I was very focused and a bit manic with energy this morning, had sadistic mode switched on.

Couldn't get on the squat rack annoyingly, made do with the squat machine.

Squat machine

40kg x 12

120kg x 12

160kg x 12

210kg x 12

240kg x 10

210kg x 12

160kg x 15

120kg x 20 Pretty much got to failure at rep 10, did rest pause till i got to 20 then id had enough, pretty close to throwing up

It's pretty easy to add 50-60kg on to your squat with that id say, there's no need to worry about supporting the weight. Can only feel the tension on the quads.

Lying leg curls

80lb x 12

140lb x 12

180lb x 12

180lb x 10

140lb x 12

Leg extensions

180lb x 15

200lb x 15

200lb x 15

Cable crunches

50kg x 15

90kg x 15

90kg x 15

90kg x 15

85kg x 15

85kg x 15

85kg x 20

Legs are going to kill tomorrow i bet.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Shoulders and arms this morning. Training partner was back from New York, so ended up talking for the first half of the workout. Did 6 sets in about half about half an hour which was pretty poor, left us with 25 mins to do 18 sets on arms, so rest times were around 30-40 secs if that on the arm work. My arms actually felt hot when i left the gym :lol:

Seated DB Press

2 x warm up

40kg x 12

40kg x 11

40kg x 10

Cable up right rows

200lb x 12

200lb x 12

200lb x 12

That took half an hour lol

Cable curls

100lb x 15

120lb x 12

120lb x 12

120lb x 12

Tricep overhead rope entensions

120lb x 12

170lb x 15

200lb x 15

170lb x 15

Pinwheel curls (per arm)

22kg x 12

24kg x 8

24kg x 8

Tricep press down on the rubbish cable machine

48kg (full stack) x 15

48kg x 15

48kg x 15

2 arm cable curls

25kg x 15

25kg x 15

25kg x 13

Rope pull downs

31.5kg x 15

31.5kg x 15

31.5kg x 15

Will do some interval training and abs tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

30 minutes of interval training today, completely blasted myself because royal mail are doing my head in:lol:

Cable crunches after that

warm up

6 sets of 15 with 170lb

170lb x 30

Nice burn.

Tomorrow ill do a low volume/higher weight chest and back workout


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Wasn't expecting a lot from this mornings workout. 4 hours sleep, training partner is ill and i forgot my ipod. Good mix for a rubbish workout, turned out it was awesome lol.

BB Bench - couldnt go as heavy as i wanted as had no spotter

2 x warm up

100kg x 12

110kg x 10

120kg x 5 prob couldve managed a 6th

110kg x 6

Dip machine

150kg x 15

150kg x 15

150kg x 15

Yates row

2 x warm uop

110kg x 12

120kg x 11

120kg x 11

Neutral grip pull down

warm up

100kg x 12

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

super set last set with straight arm fly machine

200lb x 20

200lb x 15 super set last set with next exercise

cable rows

310lb x 15

350lb x 12

390lb x 8

5 days in on a PES erase pro cycle, think its boosting my strength a bit, wasnt expecting it to at all to be honest.

Legs or rest tomorrow depending how today goes.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Could barely get out of bed yesterday, so they gym was a no go. Had a very busy sunday so i was too drained.

Slept right through the night last night for once, so i felt ready for the morning. Couldn't get on everything i wanted, but im still happy with how the workout went.

Low volume high weight shoulders/legs

Squat machine (barbells were being used)

40kg x 12

130kg x 12

170kg x 15

240kg x 15

240kg x 12

170kg x 20

There was probably about 3-5 mins rest between sets. I could've called it a day after that i was that buggered.

Should add that 240kg sets weren't straight sets, i got to about 8-10 reps and rest paused until i got to where i wanted, same with the last 170kg set.

Shoulder press plate machine (all the benches were being used:cursing

40kg x 15

80kg x 15

100kg x 10

110kg x 5 5th rep took about 10 seconds to get out lol

Cable crunches

warm up

6 sets of 15 with 85kg

Tomorrow ill do a light higher volume chest and back workout


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Had my 2 good days in the gym, felt a bit lazy this morning. Did chest and back.

Flat DB Press

2 x warm up, second warm up set might have bit an a bit excessive

48kg x 9 grabbed the left dbell a bit wonky, prob couldve got another 1 or 2 out if it was straight

44kg x 12

40kg x 12

Low row machine

2 xwarm up

65kg x 12

75kg x 12

75kg x 12

Staight arm fly machine

180lb x 25

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

T bar row machine

25kg x 15

45kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 10

Cable cross overs

30kg x 20

30kg x 20

30kg x 19 drop set to 20kg x 12 super set last set with next exercise

Plate machine pull down - neutral grip

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Not bad considering how lazy i felt. Legs tomorrow depending on how they feel from yesterday.

Total time was 45-50 mins


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Intended to go and do some low rep squats and abs today. The barbells were being used when i got there and one of them has mysteriously disappeared. Had to make do with a top up session on everything i've not given much attention to.

Started with abs

cable crunches

warm up

6 sets of 15 with 170lb

170lb x 30

Lying leg curls

2 x warm up

140lb x 12

180lb x 10

180lb x 9

140lb x 12

Seated calf raises

warm up x 2

65kg x 15 for 6 sets with 20-30 secs rest between sets. Feel like this works best for me.

Thought id throw in a couple of leg extensions just for the sake of it. A few sets in though I started feeling sadistic.

Leg extensions

warm up

180lb x 12 for 10 sets

around 40 secs rest between sets. The whole thing took around 10 mins

Last set i done ridiculously quick lol. If you ever want to know what having your legs set on fire while being repeatedly stabbed feels like, give this a go :lol:


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Swapped my post workout shake for an EAA supp over the past few days, meaning my daily calories are around another 300 less. Needed to lower them a little as my weights just maintaining now. I was expecting to be weaker this morning but my strength is still holding well. Could be down to my using a really stim heavy fat burner though.

Shoulders

Seated DB Press

2 x warm up

40kg x 12 - couldve made it to 15 reps i reckon

40kg x 12

40kg x 11

I realize every time i train shoulders the volume is really low, but they get by pretty well with less work now.

Pinwheel curls - per arm

warm up

22kg x 12

24kg x 10

24kg x 8

Cable rope tricep extension over head

120lb x 15

170lb x 15

200lb x 15

170lb x 15

Cable curls

100lb x 15

120lb x 14

140lb x 12

140lb x 11

Tricep press down with v bar

170lb x 15

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

Rope hammer curls

80lb x 15

100lb x 14

120lb x 12

100lb x 12

Single arm tricep pull down

60lb x 15

60lb x 15

60lb x 15

50lb x 12

Tomorrow i plan on resting. Ill probably get bored at some point though and do some cardio though.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Had yesterday off as i felt pretty run down. Didn't feel great today either, but somehow ended up being a bit stronger than usual.

Heavier chest/back

BB Bench

warm up

100kg x 12

110kg x 6

120kg x 6

120kg x 6

Yates row

warm up

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

120kg x 12

120kg x 11

Dip machine

150kg x 12

160kg x 15

160kg x 12

Rack pulls

warm up

100kg x 15

140kg x 12

180kg x 4 - grip was terrible, drop set to 140kg x 12

Straight arm fly machine

200lb x 25

200lb x 15

200lb x 13

Plate machine pulldown

100kg x 12

130kg x 8

130kg x 6

130kg x 6

That's closer to the rep ranges i want to be using on my heavier days. Been training in my comfort zone on the heavier days for a while i think, need to break out of it. Tomorrow ill do heavier leg day with some abs thrown in


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Definitely did myself in a bit yesterday. Got pretty good doms in my back today, never usually have that problem. Only did half the workout i wanted to do as i felt a bit drained.

Squats

2 x warm up

100kg x 12

140kg x 10

170kg x 4

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Hack squat machine close stance

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

Leg extensions

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

Leg curls

80lb x 12

140lb x 10

180lb x 10

180lb x 10

140lb x 10

Didnt have it in me to add in any shoulders or abs.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Really bad DOMS in legs today, not sure why as that workout wasn't anything out of the ordinary. I was going to have today off, but as i cut yesterdays workout short i did the bits i missed out this morning.

Plate machine shoulder press

warm up

70kg x 15

90kg x 12

90kg x 12

90kg x 10

Side raises

12kg x 15

12kg x 15

10kg x 15

Seated calve raises

warm up

7 sets of 15 with 65kg 30 sec rest - last few sets maybe a few seconds more

Cable crunches

warm up

6 sets of 15 with 180lb

Light chest/back tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Not a pleasant workout this morning. Woke up at 3 with a massive headache and feling sick, took some pain killers and slept till 6. Woke up had more painkillers and preworkout then set off.

Did light chest/back

T-Bar row machine - wide grip

40kg x 12

55kg x 12

55kg x 12 drop set to 40kg x 12

Yates rows

70kg x 12

110kg x 12 as soon as i picked this one up my headache came back

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

spent the rest of the workout raging, actually worked out well for me though lol

Neutral grip pull downs

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

BB Bench

70kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Dip machine

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

Cable cross overs

100lb x 15

120lb x 15

120lb x 12 dropped to 100lb x 15 dropped to 60lb x 20

Legs tomorrow, just in time for the DOMs to go :lol:


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Legs still had pretty bad DOMS but i trained them anyway, usually it makes them feel better but not today. Think im going to have to lower the volume or up my food a bit if im going to keep training how i am.

Squat machine

50kg x 12

100kg x 12

150kg x 12

200kg x 12

200kg x 12

Lying leg curls

80lb x 12

140lb x 12

180lb x 11

180lb x 10

140lb x 12

Leg extensions

150lb x 12

180lb x 12

180lb x 12

180lb x 10

180lb x 10

180lb x 10

180lb x 10

Bit of a weird workout, but it was all i felt i could do. Tomorrow ill do shoulders and arms


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Doms in legs is completely gone now, thank god. I was pretty hyped this morning, i think i maxed out a bit early in the workout so the intensity went down on the last exercise.

Plate machine shoulder press

warm up

50kg x 15

100kg x 10

110kg x 5

100kg x 7

Pinwheel curls - per arm

10kg x 10

24kg x 10

24kg x 10

24kg x 10

Tricep push down with v bar

120lb x 15

170lb x 15

200lb x 12

200lb x 12

Cable curls

120lb x 12

140lb x 12

140lb x 7

Tricep rope extensions over head

170lb x 15

200lb x 12

180lb x 12

Reverse grip cable curls

superset first set with last exercise 80lb x 15

100lb x 11

80lb x 15

Single arm cable pulldown

60lb x 15

60lb x 12

50lb x 12

Really struggled with those, took a 2 min break then did one set of rope pulldowns 100lb x 20 reps

Tomorrow im resting


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Didnt rest in the end, got a text asking if i was up for training. Decided on cardio abs and calves though so i left feeling pretty fresh.

Started with 25 mins intervals

Cable crunches

warm up set

6 sets 170lb x 15

170lb x 35

Seated calve raises

warm up

65kg x 15

65kg x 15

75kg x 15

75kg x 15

80kg x 12

80kg x 10

Tomorrow ill do a heavy chest/back workout, might throw shoulders and arms in and lower the volume on chest and back.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Couldnt be bothered at all today, to make it worse i realized half way there i forgot to take my pre workout. So i trained half asleep this morning.

BB Bench

warm up sets

100kg x 10

110kg x 6

120kg x 5

120kg x 4

Yates rows

2 x warm up

100kg x 15

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

Dip machine

150kg x 12

150kg x 10

120kg x 15

Plate machine pull down

warm up set

120kg x 6

120kg x 6

120kg x 6

Straight arm fly machine

200lb x 20 super set with wide grip chins x 10

Going to stuff my face with rubbish food later so ill hopefully get a better session tomorrow.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Needed a rest yesterday, i felt too drained to do legs. Today i did them, added in some light shoulder work too. The gym has new Olympic bars finally, rather than the 2 bars shared between 5 racks plus the people wanting to do deadlifts with them. The squat racks have thicker bars than i'm used to using, im not sure how much they weight, but they definitely felt slightly heavier. Ill just count it as 20kg though till i figure out the weight as its not a major difference.

Squats

warm up

100kg x 12

130kg x 10

150kg x 6

150kg x 5

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

Definitely felt a bit harder than usual. 3 and a bit plates a side felt comfortable though and i felt no pressure on my lower back using it, so ill stick with this on my heavier days for legs until i get 8 reps + out.

Plate machine shoulder press

warm up sets

80kg x 15

80kg x 12

80kg x 11

Side raises

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

Lying leg curls

warm up sets

140lb x 12

200lb x 6

200lb x 5

Tomorrow ill do a light chest and back workout


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Really energetic this morning, had a good workout despite only having 45 mins to do it in. Today was light volume chest/back.

Bench Press with one of those new fat bars which im not sure how much they weigh 

warm up sets

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12 - Literally took everything out of me to get the last 2. Usually its no problem

Dip machine

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

Straight arm fly machine

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

T Bar row machine - wide grip

25kg x 15

50kg x 12

50kg x 10

40kg x 12

Yates rows

warm up sets

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Single arm cable pull downs rotating grip, made sure to be really slow on the positive, static and negative.

23.5kg x 15

31kg x 12

31kg x 12 super set with close grip pull ups x 5 (pretty pointless lol)

Light volume leg session tomorrow if i have the energy.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Trained legs despite the DOMS being a bit worse than it was yesterday. Didn't do anything too extreme, just concentrated on keeping the reps high while feeling the muscle.

Hack Squats - close stance

warm up sets

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

Leg press machine

390lb x 15

390lb x 15

390lb x 15

Lying leg curl machine

2 x warm up sets

150lb x 10

150lb x 10

150lb x 10

Leg extensions

150lb x 15

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

Cable crunches

warm up set

7 sets with 170lb for 15 reps

Legs feel a bit better so far. Tomorrow is shoulders and arms.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Done myself over this morning. Woke up at half 5, took a fat burner, went back to bed and read emails, forgot i had one and then went back to the kitchen and took another :lol: Don't think i've ever been so hyper in my life.

Seated DB Press

2 warm up

42kg x 5

42kg x 5

38kg x 10

Pinwheel curls - per arm

warm up

24kg x 10

24kg x 10

24kg x 10

Boom, fat burners hit me hard.

Tricep press down

120lb x 12

200lb x 15

180lb x 15

180lb x 15 superset with next exercise

cable curls with bar

120lb x 15

140lb x 12

140lb x 12

Over head rope extensions

120lb x 12

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

180lb x 14 superset with next exercise

2 arm cable curls

25kg x 15

30kg x 12

25kg x 12 Pretty much punched myself in the head with every rep i was doing i was that hyper.

Single arm cable pull down

60lb x 15

60lb x 15

50lb x 15

Training partner said we had no rest between sets, just continuously swapped. Must have sucked for him lol


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Heavy chest and back this morn.

BB Bench

warm up

100kg x 12

120kg x 4

120kg x 4 - still adjusting to those fat bars

Yates rows

warm ups

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

110kg x 10 couldnt grip the damn bar

100kg x 15

100kg x 12

Incline plate press machine

80kg x 12

90kg x 12

100kg x 10

110kg x 8 and half 

Neutral grip plate machine pull down

warm up set

100kg x 12

130kg x 7

130kg x 6

130kg x 5

Dip machine

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

Cable rows

250lb x 15

390lb x 11

390lb x 9

As i was lowering the weight my lower back gave way and the weight slammed down, felt a pop followed by a burning feeling. Im really p1ssed off with my lower back giving me grief now, should have went to a chiropractor as soon as it started so its my own fault for being an idiot. Had to get a lift home as i could barely walk, now im stuck in bed.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Missed out my heavy leg session the other day as i wanted to give my lower back a break. Did a light chest/back workout this morning, all of my back exercises were supported.

Tbar row machine - wide grip

warm up sets

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

Plate machine lat pull down

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12 starting to get a bit easier, might up the weight to 105 next time

Low row machine

warm up sets

45kg x 15

65kg x 12

65kg x 12

Decline BB Bench

warm up set

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Incline BB press

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

Striahgt arm fly machine

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

180lb x 15 last one got a hand with

Im going to try working legs tomorrow, just going to wear a lifting belt throughout the workout and try not to go too crazy.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Legs this morning. First time ever using a lifting belt, i wasn't expecting it to help as much as it did. The only downside was that it stopped me from being able to breathe too well between sets and reps, so i left the gym feeling a lot sicker than usual.

Squats

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 11

140kg x 10

i was aiming for 3 sets of 12, but with my back being bad i couldnt train as hard as i wanted. Plus i think that bars heavier than 20 :lol:

speed squats

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Couldnt feel any tension or pressure on my lower back at all, so im really happy with that. Its not exactly fixing the problem, but i think i can work at it for another month till i have the money spare for the chiro.

Leg press

390lb x 15 super set with leg extensions 150lb x 13

leg extensions 150lb x 10

Leg curl machine is broke, so couldnt do that :cursing:

Cable crunches

warm up sets

170lb x 15 for 6

Shoulders and arms tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Didnt sleep the best last night, had an extra scoop of pre workout and went anyway.

Seated DB Press

2 x warm up

38kg x 15

38kg x 13

40kg x 11 had a hand with the last one

Pinwheel curls

warm up

24kg x 12

24kg x 12

24kg x 12 rubbish form on the last couple

V bar triceps press down

warm up set

200lb x 15

200lb x 12

200lb x 12

Cable Curls with bar

100lb x 12

140lb x 12

140lb x 12

120lb x 12

Over head triceps rope extensions

180lb x 15

190lb x 15

190lb x 15

Only had a couple of minutes left before i needed to leave so had no rest on the last few supersets.

Machine preacher curls w/ tricep extension machine

100lb x 12 / 120lb x 15

100lb x 12 / 120lb x 12

100lb x 12 / 120lb x 12 last few reps on the tricep machine were partials, couldn't lock all the way out

Tomorrow im having a rest


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Had a few drinks last night, first time in about 3 months. 4 or 5 pints and i threw up, definitely not good at drinking. Went to the gym after having about 5 hours sleep and a bit of a hangover, not the best of sessions as i couldnt concentrate, but its still went ok.

Yates rows

warm ups

100kg x 12

120kg x 12

120kg x 12

120kg x 12 Found those a bit easier as i had the lifting belt on

BB Bench - still dont know what those fat bars way, but ill say 20 for the sake of it

2 x warm up

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

110kg x 9

120kg x 5

wanted to do 3 sets with 120, but i couldnt get myself focused enough.

Plate machine pull down

2 x warm up

120kg x 8

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

Dip machine

2 x warm up

150kg x 12

150kg x 12

150kg x 12

T bar row machine - wide grip and high

warm up

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Cable cross overs

25kg x 20

25kg x 20

25kg x 20

Tomorrow ill do a low volume legs and shoulder workout


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Not the best of workouts this morning. Couldn't stop watching sons of anarchy and ended up having 5 or so hours of sleep :lol:

Squats - wasnt very thorough with my warm up, still managed to do ok though

60kg x 6

100kg x 6

140kg x 6

150kg x 5

160kg x 4

150kg x 5

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Seated calve raises

warm ups

65kg x 12 for 6 sets

Cable crunches

warm up

170lb x 15 for 6 sets

Rest day tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Felt pretty good this morning, got a bit too carried away though. The plan was to add 5kg to a few exercises, ended up adding 10 and losing the intensity on other exercises i did later. Usually don't go to failure till the last set of each exercises, but i pretty much failed on most sets today.

BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

100kg x 15

Incline smith machine - not sure what the resistance is from the machine

40kg x 12

60kg x12

70kg x 12

70kg x 8

Dip machine

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Yates rows

warm ups

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

Plate machine pull down

warm up

110kg x 10

110kg x 8

110kg x 8

Biceps were fried by this point so i had to go lighter for the last exercise

T bar row machine - wide grip and high

25kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

Legs and abs tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Light legs this morning.

Squats

2 x warm up

120kg x 16

120kg x 14

120kg x 14

Had a couple of minutes rest between sets, i think the belt was stopping me from being able to get the most out of my sets as i couldn't breathe that great lol, i was gassed before my legs failed.

The sets weren't straight sets, i was doing the sets in rep burts of 3s and 4s by the last set.

Leg press machine

390lb x 15

390lb x 15

390lb x 15

Leg extensions

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

Still no working leg curl machine :cursing:

Cable crunches

warm ups

7 sets of 15 with 170lb

Shoulders and arms tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Ok workout this morning.

Seated DB Press

warm ups

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

Thought i was grabbing the left dumbell wonky as it felt a bit difficult, turned out the dumbell pretty badly bent, took me 2 sets to realise.

Did my last set on the plate machine press, didnt feel right using those free weight

80kg x 12

Going to start adding more shoulder work in to my sunday leg sessions i think from now on.

pin wheel curls - per arm

warm ups

26kg x 8

28kg x 7

28kg x 7

Tricep press down with V bar

warm ups

200lb x 15

200lb x 15

200lb x 12

Cable curls with bar

120lb x 12

140lb x 12

140lb x 12

Tricep over head rope extensions

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

180lb x 12

Rope curls - slow reps

100lb x 12

100lb x 12

100lb x 12

Rope pull downs - slow reps

100lb x 15

120lb x 15

120lb x 15

rest day tomorrow. Might sneak a workout in on Saturday before bodypower *which i've just realised isn't this saturday! Even my mates thought it was this week. Would've turned up as FIREX were setting up, what a prat


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Decided against resting as I've slacked a bit of my food recently. Wasn't too extreme a workouit, just some cardio and some work on the bits I've been neglecting.

15 mins interval training - was going to do 25, but i was dying after this

Cable crunches

warm up set

170lb x 15

170lb x 15

170lb x 15

Decline crunches with a 20kg plate

x 12

x 12

x 12

Seated calve raises

35kg x 15

65kg x 12

65kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

65kg x 15

Not a lot, but we didn't have enough time to do anymore, so just blasted through those with little rest.

Tomorrow low volume chest/back


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Felt very fresh and motivated this morning. Hit a pretty decent amount on bench, havent touched 130 in a while and managed a few good reps.

BB Bench - with fat bar which weights god knows what.

warm ups

100kg x 10

120kg x 7

120kg x 7 those were without spot

130kg x 5 training partner turned up and helped with last rep

Yates rows

warm ups

100kg x 15

120kg x 12

120kg x 12

120kg x 12

Incline plate press machine

warm ups

90kg x 12

110kg x 6

110kg x 6

110kg x 6

Plate machine pull down

warm ups

100kg x 12

130kg x 7

120kg x 7

120kg x 6

Straight arm fly machine

180lb x 30 ...not sure why that always happens after supersetting with pulldowns

200lb x 12

Tbar row machine

warm up

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Weighed myself after the workout too, sitting at 87.7kg.

Completely fried, but feeling good. Legs and shoulders tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

2 awesome workouts in a row, felt good again today.

Heavier leg day

Squats

60kg x 12

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

160kg x 4

170kg x 3

160kg x 4

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Seated calve raises

40kg x 15

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

lying leg curls - The machine is fixed 

100lb x 12

140kg x 10

160lb x 10

180lb x 5

180lb x 5

180lb x 5

140lb x 11

Threw a small amount of shoulder work in as i still felt good

Cable upright rows

100lb x 12

150lb x 12

180lb x 12

200lb x 10

180lb x 11

Side raises

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

12kg x 12

Having a rest tomorrow, don't want to push my luck


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

My 2 day good workout spree is over. Left work with a headache last night and still had it this morning, i should have gave it a miss, but i'd organized to be there with someone. Didn't want to do any bb rows or anything like that as i knew it would make it worse, plus everything felt difficult anyway.

Light chest/back

T-Bar row machine

warm up

45kg x 12

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Plate machine pull down

warm up

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Low row machine

50kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

Flat BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 14

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

BB Decline Bench

100kg x 10 (just being lazy)

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Straight arm fly machine

170lb x 15

200lb x 12

200lb x 12

Annoyingly i felt like i was ready to train by this point as my headache started to clear up so i could concentrate properly. Light legs and abs tomorrow anyway.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Not a bad one this morning. Up since half 4 this morning though as some alarm was going off nearby, so i wasn't feeling too energised.

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 10

140kg x 10

140kg x 10

120kg x 14

Squat machine - close stance

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

Leg extensions

150lb x 15

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

Lying leg curl

100lb x 15

140lb x 12

140lb x 12

Cable crunches

warm up

85kg x 15

85kg x 15

85kg x 15

Decline crunches with 20kg plate

x 12

x 12

x 12

Shoulders and arms tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Got in a bit late this morning, had to try do the whole workout in about 40 mins, probably did the 20 or so sets on arms in about 25 mins.

Seated DB Press

2 x warm up

42kg x 6

42kg x 6

42kg x 6

Pinwheel curls - per arm

warm up

28kg x 8

28kg x 8

26kg x 10

Tricep press down

warm ups

200lb x 15

200lb x 15

180lb x 15

Cable curls with bar

100lb x 15

120lb x 15

120lb x 15

120lb x 15

Triceps overhead rope extensions

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

180lb x 14

Had to super set the last 2 exercises to leave on time

rope hammer curls w/ rope pull downs

100lb x 15 / 100lb x 20

100lb x 15 / 100lb x 20

100lb x 15 / 100lb x 25 went all out on the last set

Do some cardio abs and calves tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Had to miss yesterdays workout. Didnt sleep all night because my back was playing up, plus i was getting shooting pains in both my legs no matter how i was laying. Decided to go to the chiropractor finally. I had a pea sized lump at the base of my spine and apparently my hips werent correctly aligned, which is why i was hurting whenever i walked, sat or squat. Had some treatment anyway, the lumps gone and theres no pain when i walk, there is a bit of fiber and disc damage though. Luckily im still allowed to use it, as long as im sensible.

Did a chest and back workout this morning. Feeling a bit sorry for myself so the weights werent too great.

BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 12

120kg x 6

120kg x 5

T Bar row machine - supported

warm ups

45kg x 8

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

Dip machine

warm up

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Plate machine pull down, wide grip

warm ups

110kg x 12

110kg x 10

110kg x 9

Straight arm fly machine

180lb x 30

180lb x 20

180lb x 12

Low row machine - supported

warm ups

45kg x 20

65kg x 12

75kg x 12

75kg x 12

Funny what a difference it makes when you're in a bad mood. Time for bodypower now.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Felt a bit less sorry for myself once i got started on my workout this morning. Did some legs and shoulders, all moderate weigths, nothing too heavy.

Plate machine leg press

50kg x 12

100kg x 12

150kg x 12

200kg x 12

250kg x 12

250kg x 12

Felt a lot more flexible on these since the back treatment, could bring knees pretty much to my shoulders

Hack squat machine

50kg x 12

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

Leg extensions

150lb x 15

150lb x 15

150lb x 14

Lying leg curls

100lb x 12

140lb x 12

180lb x 8

180lb x 6

140lb x 12

Mate turned up as i was finishing, so we did shoulders.

Plate loaded shoulder press

40kg x 12

60kg x 25

60kg x 20

60kg x 14

Cable upright rows

100lb x 12

170lb x 15

170lb x 15

170lb x 15

Side raises - one arm at a time

14kg x 12

14kg x 12

Will do a high volume chest workout tomorrow to mix it up a bit


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

First time in ages training 1 body part a time. Felt so much fresher when i left the gym, might keep doing it during the week and then have a 2 body part sessions on the weekend.

Flat DB Press

warm ups

48kg x 10

50kg x 8

42kg x 11 - couldnt be bothered to pick the 50s up, felt like a workout getting them off the floor

Incline BB Press

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 8

80kg x 6 poor effort

Dip machine

140kg x 15

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Straight arm fly machine

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

Cable cross overs

100lb x 20

120lb x 15

100lb x 15

Ill do back on its own tomorrow.

Off to chiropractor again to be robbed


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Backs getting better, felt quite motivated and fresh this morning too.

Volume back - keeping a rep or 2 away from failure with each set to keep the volume high.

Plate machine pull downs

warm ups

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

110kg x 12 all felt quite easy

Yates rows - with the annoyingly fat bar that i struggle gripping

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

120kg x 8

120kg x 8 easily could've got another 3-4 out on both of those sets, but the bar was rolling out of my hands

100kg x 15

Low row machine

45kg x 12

65kg x 12

75kg x 12

75kg x 12

T bar row machine - wide high grip

35kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 9

45kg x 8

Wide grip lat pull down machine - about 30 secs rest between sets

100lb x 20

110lb x 20

120lb x 15

Felt fresh again when i left, bloody sore back though. Legs tomorrow.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Decided against squats this morning as i didn't want to use my lower back. Did leg press on the plate machine instead, didnt go to heavy or too close to failure as i wanted to keep the tension in the right place.

Leg Press

50kg x 15 slow deep reps to stretch out properly

100kg x 12

150kg x 12

200kg x 12

250kg x 12

300kg x 12

300kg x 12

300kg x 12

300kg x 12

Last 2 sets were a bit of effort, felt good though.

Leg extensions

150lb x 15

180lb x 12

180lb x 12

Lying leg curls

100lb x 15

140lb x 12

180lb x 8

180lb x 6

150lb x 9

Wanted to throw either calves or abs in but i didn't have time.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Took a fat burner and a pre workout this morning to get through the workout. Really good amount of focus and energy.

Seated DB Press

warm ups

42kg x 9

42kg x 6

42kg x 6

BB Curls

20kb x 15

30kg x 12

35kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Triceps press down with v bar

warm ups

180lb x 15

200lb x 15

200lb x 15

Pinwheel curls - per arm

warm up

24kg x 12

30kg x 6

30kg x 6 not sure how i managed either of those, not complaining though

Over head triceps extensions with rope

45kg x 15

85kg x 15

95kg x 15

95kg x 15

Had lliterally 3 minutes left before i had to set off so decided to super set the last 2 exercises without rest between sets

Machine preacher curl w/ triceps extension machine

100lb x 15 / 120lb x 20

100lb x 12 / 120lb x 15

100lb x 12 / 120lb x 13

Rest day tomorrow, then heavy low volume chest/back on Saturday. Feeling quite motivated today, hopefully that carries on to Saturday.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Today went pretty well despite my housemate having friends over waking me up, then trying to force feed me wine at half 7 in the morning. Did heavy chest/back

Yates rows - with fat bar, getting a bit more used to it now

warm ups

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

100kg x 15

BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

135kg x 3

130kg x 4

Plate machine pull downs

warm ups

110kg x 10

130kg x 8

130kg x 6

Incline plate press machine

warm ups

90kg x 12

110kg x 5

100kg x 11

100kg x 10

Low row machine

warm ups

45kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

Straight arm fly machine

180lb x 40...wtf, numb till about rep 25ish, used momentum to get cheat the last 5 out

180lb x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

punishment session today as i went out for some drinks on saturday, sunday i couldnt really do anything other than stuff my face to try make myself feel better.

Legs, shoulders and abs today.

Plate machine leg press

50kg x 12

100kg x 12

150kg x 12

200kg x 12

250kg x 12

300kg x 12

340kg x 12

Squats

warm up

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

Plate machine shoulder press

50kg x 20

70kg x 20

70kg x 20

70kg x 15

Side raises - 1 arm at a time

14kg x 15

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

Cable crunches

warm up

6 sets of 15 with 85 kg

Lying leg curls

100lb x 12

140lb x 12

200lb x 8

200lb x 6

Volume chest tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Not a great nights sleep last night, too much caffeine throughout the day.

BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 12 shoulder was still stiff

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

Dip machine

140kg x 15

150kg x 15

160kg x 15

Incline press plate machine

80kg x 12

90kg x 10

80kg x 12

Cable cross overs

30kg x 20 dropped to 20kg x 20

30kg x 20 dropped to 20kg x 15

30kg x 15 dropped to 20kg x 20 dropped to 15kg x 20


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Slept really well last night, woke up even more tired than yesterday though for some reason. Volume back today anyway

Yates Rows

warm ups

120kg x 12

120kg x 12

100kg x 15

Plate machine lat pull down

warm ups

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

Low row machine

50kg x 15

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

75kg x 12

T-Bar row machine wide grip and high

warm up

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Single arm cable pull down

38kg x 11

31.5kg x 12


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Low volume shoulders and medium arms today. Felt a bit knackered to start with.

Seated DB Press

warm ups

42kg x 8

42kg x 6

42kg x 6

Pinwheel curls - per arm

warm ups

30kg x 7

30kg x 6

30kg x 6 - should have went a few kg lighter for the last set, couldn't contract properly

triceps press down with v bar

warm up

200lb x 15

200lb x 15

200lb x 15

Cable curls with bar

warm up

120lb x 12

120lb x 12

120lb x 12

Overhead triceps extension with rope

warm up

180lb x 15

200lb x 12

190lb x 14

Only had a couple of minutes left so decided to superset the last 2 exercises

Rope hammer curls w/ rope pull downs

100lb x 15 / 120lb x 15

120lb x 12 / 120lb x 15

120lb x 12 / 120lb x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Rubbish workout this morning, should have known better than to train legs on a friday. Couldnt get on anything i wanted so just did some light bits and blasted through it pretty quickly, only a 25 minute workout.

Leg extensions

warm ups

8 sets of 12 with 180lb with around 30-60 secs max rest between sets

Hack squat machine

warm up

2 sets of 15 with 100kg less than a min rest

Cable crunches

warm ups

85kg x 15

90kg x 12

4 sets of 12 with 95kg

Low volume chest and back tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Sleeping pattern is really messed up, should've stayed in bed. Going to have a few days off after todays session, might switch to upper/lower for a while too.

BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 12

120kg x 8

130kg x 4

120kg x 5

Yates rows

warm up

100kg x 12

120kg x 11

120kg x 11

100kg x 15

Dip machine

warm ups

150kg x 15

150kg x 15

150kg x 15

Low row machine

warm ups

60kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

Some light arm work to finish


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

That 2 days off has felt like a month off. Didnt help that on Saturday we had a family BBQ, usually those involve no food and stupid amounts of alcohol. Had half a big bottle of vodka and half a big bottle of JD before i went out, Sunday couldnt really eat and monday still felt rough. Had a full body workout today, still wasnt in the best of shape for it.

Squats - first time doing these heavy since the chiropractor

warm ups

100kg x 12

120kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

Hip flexibility is a lot better, so much so i squatted my underwear in half, bloke working out next to me found it amusing at least. I think i could have easily gone 10kg heavier, but i didn't want to push my luck first time back on it.

Bench press

warm ups

100kg x 12

120kg x 5

120kg x 5 shoulder was giving me grief again

100kg x 15

Yates rows

warm up

100kg x 12

120kg x 8

120kg x 6 grip was terrible today

100kg x 14

Cardio and abs tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Havent done any sort of cardio for a month maybe, so this morning was pretty painful.

10 mins intervals - eyes were aching after this for some reason lol, set the machine to a rediculous setting and wanted to give up during the first interval, but kept at it.

10 mins steady pace

Cable crunches

warm ups

80kg x 15

85kg x 15

3 sets of 15 with 90kg

70kg x 25 - only stopped there because i lost my grip

Chest and back tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Not a bad one this morning, evergy is starting to come back.

Chest

BB Press

warm ups

100kg x 12 stiff shoulder still

100kg x 15

100kg x 17 wanted to see how many id get before proper failure

Incline plate press machine

80kg x 12

90kg x 12

90kg x 11

Cable cross overs

30kg x 15

30kg x 15

30kg x 15 dropped to 25kg x 12 dropped to 20kg x 15

Plate machine pull down

warm ups

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

110kg x 12 failure

Yates rows

warm ups

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

110kg x 10 kind of annoyed with that, forearms were dead though so no grip

Low row machine

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

Had about 20 secs rest between sets on that.

Legs and abs tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Felt quite weak this morning for some reason, think i just couldn't be bothered and lower back was irritating me again.

Plate machine leg press

50kg x 12

100kg x 12

150kg x 12

200kg x 12

280kg x 12

310kg x 12

330kg x 12

290kg x 12

Leg extensions

150lb x 15

150lb x 15

150lb x 15 all sets were super slow reps

Lying leg curl

warm ups

140lb x 12

200lb x 8

200lb x 8

140lb x 12

Couldnt be bothered with abs, will do them sunday. Took around 25-30 mins


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Tonnes of energy when i got back home and bored so decided to go back lol.

20 mins intervals and 10 mins steady pace high resistance cross trainer just for the sake of it. Should sleep good tonight.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Trained on my own this morning so my rest periods were pretty short, except from on the heavy shoulder work

Plate machine shoulder press

warm ups

80kg x 12

100kg x 12

110kg x 8

100kg x 8

Single arm side raises

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

Cable curls

100lb x 12

120lb x 15

120lb x 15

Triceps press down with bar

warm up

200lb x 15

200lb x 15

200lb x 15

Pinwheel curls per arm

wamr ups

28kg x 8

28kg x 8

28kg x 8 really felt all of those and could control it well

Triceps overhead rope extension

warm up

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

180lb x 13

Single arm preacher curl machine

50lb x 12

60lb x 12

50lb x 15

Rope pull down

warm up

50kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

Shattered now. Will do some light cardio and abs tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Had a few days off as i was ill. Back on it today, didnt go too mad as i was still a bit tired.

BB Bench

warm ups

110kg x 10

120kg x 6

120kg x 5

Yates rows

warm ups

100kg x 12

120kg x10

120kg x8

100kg x 5

Incline BB Press

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 6

90kg x 6

Low row machine

warm up

75kg x 15

85kg x 12

85kg x 12

85kg x 12

Lower body tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Today was meant to be max effort lower body day, didnt want to go too heavy on some of the exercises though as im still trying to give the lower back a break.

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

150kg x 5

160kg x 4 - wasnt thinking id manage that as well as i did

Dead lifts - haven't had these in a workout for months, so i wasnt sure what to go with. Plus my forms not great enough to be doing heavy, low reps.

warm up

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Plate machine leg press

warm ups

210kg x 15

250kg x 12

300kg x 10

300kg x 12 -to failure

wanted to throw some ab work in, didnt have enough time though. Will rest tomorrow.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Will call today an active rest day, woke up at half 5 and couldnt get back to sleep.

5 mins steady cardio, 15 mins intervals

Cable crunches

65kg x 15

80kg x 15

90kg x 15

90kg x 15

90kg x 15

90kg x 15

90kg x 15

80kg x 25

Light chest and back tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Fast paced workout today, got in a bit late. Light chest/back

Incline BB press

warm ups

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

Plate machine lat pull down

warm ups

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

Flat BB press

warm up

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 11 F

T Bar row machine, wide high grip - lower back was a bit achy from Wednesday still, so didnt do yates rows

warm up

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

Straight arm chest fly

180lb x 25

180lb x 15

180lb x 12 F

Low row machine

warm up

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 15 F

Light leg work tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Trained shoulders and arms on the 15th, forgot to log it. Didn't do anything out of the ordinary.

This morning was chest and back. The plan was 4 sets of 4-6 on each exercise, but i had a few too many drinks on saturday and i still didnt feel fresh this morning.

Plate machine lat pull down

warm ups

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

Decline BB Press

warm up

100kg x 10 - stiff shoulder

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 12

Yates Rows

warm ups

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 8

Dip machine

warm up

150kg x 15

150kg x 15

150kg x 15

150kg x 15

All of that was probably too light to be constructive, but better than doing nothing

Lower body tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Low volume leg workout this morning, legs have just recovered today from the last one in time to be messed up again.

Squats

warm up sets

100kg x 12

140kg x 6

160kg x 4

160kg x 3

150kg x 5

SL DL

warm ups

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 10 - grip went before i could finish

Lying leg curls

warm ups

200lb x 6

200lb x 6

140lb x 12

Cable crunches

warm ups

5 sets of 15 with 85kg

Shoulders and arms tomorrow, going to change the exercises though.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Changed some exercises for my shoulder and arm workout, so this morning was more of a test to see what weights i should be using.

Shoulders

Seated DB Press

warm ups

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

Underhand grip pull ups

x 12

+ 5kg x 10 stopped early as it felt no different

+ 10kg x 10 still too light

+ 15kg x 5

+ 15kg x 4

Close grip BB Bench

warm ups

60kg x 15

70kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 12

Next time ill do 2 warm ups and jump to 3 sets of 90 i reckon

Rope hammer curls

120lb x 15

120lb x 15

120lb x 15

Rope pull downs

120lb x 15

120lb x 15

120lb x 15

Rest day tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Got in a bit late so today was pretty fast pace.

Chest/back

Decline BB Bench

warm ups

90kg x 15 - shoulder pains

110kg x 12

110kg x 10 couldve done more, but didnt want to aggravate my shoulder more

Flat BB Bench

100kg x 15

120kg x 5

100kg x 15

Cable cross overs

120lb x 25 dropped to 100lb x 25 dropped to 80lb x 25, dropped to 60lb x 25

Plate machine lat pull down

warm ups

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

yates rows

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

t bar row machine wide high grip - less than 30 secs between sets

25kg x 15

25kg x 15

25kg x 15

Next time ill start with back, felt drained by the time time i started training it.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Trained sat, barely worth logging. I was only in there 20 mins, everything was being used.

worked my way up to 300kg on ,leg press starting with 100kg, adding 50 every set. Last 3 sets were 300kg for 15 reps.

Finished with leg curls, managed 3 sets of 8 with 200lb.

Today was chest/back

dips

warm ups

+ 15kg x 15

+ 25kg x 12

+ 40kg x 8 - shoulder really didnt agree with this

+ 25kg x 12

yates rows

warm up

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

100kg x 12

Decline bb bench press

warm ups

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Not happy with that, i couldnt push properly because of my right shoulder. Chest still had plenty left in the tank

Plate machine lat pull down

warm up

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

30 secs rest 100kg x 12


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Decided on lots of squats this morning as i haven't had a proper go with them for a while.

Warm up x 2

110kg x 12

150kg x 9

160kg x 4

160kg x 4

110kg x 15 straight set

110kg x 15 got to 10 and rest paused for the last 5

110kg x 15 got to 8 and rest paused the rest in 2s and 3s

Cable crunches

warm up

200lb x 15

5 sets of 15 with 180lb

Shoulders and arms tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Shoulders and light arms this morning

Seated DB Press

warm ups

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

Pinwheel Curls - per arm

warm up

26kg x 10

26kg x 10

26kg x 10

Triceps press down

warm up

200lb x 15

200lb x 15

200lb x 15

Decline curls with cable

50lb x 15

50lb x 15

50lb x 15

Rope extensions overhead

warm up

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

Cable curls with bar

120lb x 15

120lb x 15

120lb x 15

Single arm cable pull downs

50lb x 25 20 secs rest 50lb x 20 min rest 50lb x 20

Rest day tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Light chest and back this morning. Training partner is on holiday for a week now, so i cant really go all out on bench press.

Decline BB Press

warm ups

90kg x 15

100kg x 12

100kg x 15

100kg x 12

Flab BB Press

70kg x 15

100kg x 10

100kg x 8 - shoulder seized up so had to rack it early

100kg x 10

Straight arm fly machine 30 secs rest between sets

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

180lb x 15

Plate machine lat pull down

warm up

100kg x 15

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

Yates rows

warm up

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Low row machine - 30 secs rest between sets

65kg x 15

65kg x 15

65kg x 15

Legs tomorrow if i have the energy


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Legs this morning, wasn't really feeling in the mood, but had a good workout anyway.

Leg press

warm up sets from 100 to 260kg

260kg x 15

310kg x 12

310kg x 12

310kg x 12

SL DL

warm up

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

Cable crunches

warm up

5 sets of 15 with 85kg

85kg x 20

Lying leg curls

warm ups

200lb x 8

200lb x 8

140lb x 15

In and out under an hour


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Chest/back heavier this morning

Yates Rows

warm ups

100kg x 12

120kg x 11

120kg x 8

110kg x 11

Quite happy with that, started fresh so managed more weight than normal

Wanted to do flat BB Bench but it was being used.

Flat DB Press

warm ups

48kg x 9

Decline BB Bench

warm up

100kg x 12

110kg x 6

110kg x 6

100kg x 9

Plate machine Pull down

warm up

100kg x 12

130kg x 10

130kg x 8

Incline plate machine press

warm up

80kg x 12

110kg x 5

100kg x 5

80kg x 10


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Went pretty hard on squats this morning. Cut the workout short as i had to puke, didnt really feel like doing abs when feeling sick.

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 8

130kg x 8

150kg x 5

160kg x 4

160kg x 4

150kg x 4

150kg x 4

130kg x 6 - feeling very rough by this point

100kg x 12 had to run to the loo after racking this

Shoulders, arms and abs tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Lots of super sets this morning as i didnt feel like going heavy again today. Really had to drag myself out of bed this morning, usually its days like that i have decent workouts.

Cable upright rows super set with side raises

35kg x 15 / 10kg x 15

45kg x 15 / 10kg x 12

65kg x 12 / 10kg x 12

65kg x 12 / 10kg x 12

65kg x 12 / 10kg x 12 last one was to failure on both exercises pretty much

Pinwheel curls super set with tricep db extensions

warm up sets

26kg x 10 / 12kg x 15

26kg x 10 / 12kg x 12

26kg x 10 / 12kg x 12

Triceps V bar press down with cable curls with bar

warm ups

38.5kg x 20 / 21.5kg x 15

38.5kg x 15 / 28kg x 12

38.5kg x 15 / 28kg x 12

Rope pull downs with rope hammer curls

21.5kg x 15 / 21.5kg x 12

21.5kg x 15 / 21.5kg x 12

21.5kg x 15 / 21.5kg x 12

Single arm machine preacher curl with triceps extension machine

50lb x 15 / 110lb x 20

All light stuff, just to mix it up a bit, took around 45 mins. Definitely resting tomorrow.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Light chest workout this morning, changed it up again.

Flat DB Press

warm ups

48kg x 10

44kg x 10

Flab BB press

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

Incline press super set with cable cross overs

80kg x 10 / 100lb x 25

80kg x 8 (lazy) / 100lb x 25

80kg x 10 / 100lb x 25

Dip machine super set with straight arm fly machine

150kg x 15 / 150lb x 12

150kg x 15 / 150lb x 12

120kg x 15 / 150lb x 15

A few sets of cable crunches to finish. My chest was shaking and twitching when i left, haven't had that in quite a while.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Back volume workout this morning, in and out in around 40 mins

Yates rows

warm ups

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

100kg x 15

Plate machine pulldown super set with cable rows

100kg x 12 / 250lb x 15

100kg x 12 / 250lb x 14

100kg x 12 / 250lb x 12

Low row machine super set with t bar rows wide high grip

65kg x 12/ 20kg x 12

65kg x 12 / 20kg x 12

65kg x 12 / 20kg x 12

Cable crunches

warm ups

5 sets of 15 with 85kg

Legs tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Higher rep leg workout done. In and out in around 30 mins.

Plate machine Leg press

50kg x 20

100kg x 12

150kg x 12

200kg x 12

250kg x 12

300kg x 12

320kg x 11

320kg x 10

300kg x 12

250kg x 15

SL DL

warm ups

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

110kg x 11 grip went, still had a few left in the tank though

Lying leg curl

warm ups

200lb x 8

200lb x 7 + 1 rest pause

200lb x 6 + 2 rest pause


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Low rep upper body workout this morning.

BB Bench

warm ups

90kg x 12

110kg x 9

120kg x 4

120kg x 3

110kg x 6

Yates Rows

warm ups

100kg x 12

120kg x 6 - nearly rolled out my hands

110kg x 8

100kg x 12

Dip Machine

140kg x 15

150kg x 12

150kg x 12

Plate machine pull downs

warm up

100kg x 10

130kg x 6

130kg x 6

100kg x 12

Legs tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Low rep leg workout this morning, squat focused again.

warm ups

100kg x 12

140kg x 8

160kg x 4

165kg x 3 - didnt feel it in the right place, so im not ready for that yet

160kg x 3

150kg x 4

140kg x 6

140kg x 6

140kg x 5

Cable crunches

warm ups

180lb x 15 for 6 sets

Felt really good all throughout


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Shoulders and arms this morning.

Seated DB Press

warm ups

40kg x 12

40kg x 9

40kg x 8 superset with side raises 10kg x 12

Pinwheel curls per arm

warm up

26kg x 10

26kg x 9

26kg x 9

Press downs

warm up

200lb x 15

200lb x 15

200lb x 12

DB Curls - per arm

16kg x 12

18kg x 10

18kg x 9

Triceps overhead rope extensions

180lb x 15

180lb x 13

180lb x 12

Rope hammer curls super set with rope pull downs

100lb x 15 / 120lb x 12

100lb x 12 / 120lb x 12

100lb x 12 / 120lb x 15

Rest tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

higher rep chest/back this morning, figured id train them together and add another rest day after tomorrow. No spotter so benching wasn't the best it could be, on the plus side i've found that bringing my arms closer together and bringer the bar further down takes pretty much all the stress of my right delt, not used to it though so it felt a bit harder.

BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 8

Yates rows

warm ups

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Dip machine

140kg x 15

150kg x 12

140kg x 15

Plate machine pull down

warm up

110kg x 12

110kg x 11

100kg x 12

New pec dec machine - like this new one, can feel the tension all throughout the movement. Weight aren't labeled though, so i have no idea what i was doing.

half stack x 20

2 thirds x 15

full x 15

full x 15

Low row machine

60kg x 15

65kg x 12

65kg x 12

Going to try something new tomorrow.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Next to no sleep last night, way too hot. Really wasn't in the mood to do anything when i woke up but i went anyway. Going to have sunday as a deadlift day for a while to see what difference it makes, havent done proper deadlifts from the floor for probably a year at least because of my back.

DL

warm ups

100kg x 4

140kg x 4

160kg x 2

160kg x 2

160kg x 2

140kg x 3

Very surprised with that considering how little deadlifting i've been doing

Cable curnches

6 sets of 15 with 85kg

3 sets of leg curls and 3 sets of leg extensions.

Rest day tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Light volume, chest and back workout this morning.

Decline BB Press

warm ups

100kg x 12

110kg x 8

100kg x 11

trying to bench with a closer grip bringing the bar further down the chest, seems to completely take the pressure off the front delts

Plate machine pull down

warm ups

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

Incline plate machine chest press

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

90kg x 6 couldnt concentrate so i gave up lol

T Bar plate machine

warm up

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

40kg x 12

Pec dec

full stack

x 15

x 15

x 10 + rest pause reps to 15

Low row machine

65kg x 15

65kg x 14

65kg x 13

Lots of squats for breakfast tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

This has definitely become my favorite day of the week.

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

160kg x 3

165kg x 2

165kg x 2

160kg x 2

150kg x 3

3 sets of leg press full stack 15 reps, not sure what this new one weights, probably just over 100 odd kg

Cable crunches

6 sets of 15 reps with 180lbs.

Shoulders and arms tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Felt strong this morning, despite my lack of sleep from nearly roasting to death last night. Shoulders and arms this morning.

Seated DB Press

warm ups

42kg x 6

42kg x 4 reckon i couldve got 1 more, but i grabbed one dumbell a bit wonky

40kg x 8

Pinwheel Curls

warm ups

26kg x 10

26kg x 10

24kg x 10

Triceps press downs

warm ups

85kg x 15

95kg x 14

95kg x 12

Cable Curls

40kg x 15

50kg x 15

60kg x 15

Triceps overhead rope extensions

85kg x 15

85kg x 15

85kg x 15

Rope hammer curls

50kg x 15

60kg x 15

50kg x 15

Triceps rope pull downs

50kg x 25

50kg x 20

50kg x 15

Rest day tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Heavy chest and back workout this morning had no spotter, so couldn't go all out on bench.

BB Press

warm ups

100kg x 8

115kg x 5

115kg x 3

115kg x 4

115kg x 3

110kg x 4

Yates rows

warm ups

100kg x 12

110kg x 8

110kg x 8

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Dip machine

warm up

150kg x 15

150kg x 12

150kg x 12

Plate machine pull downs

warm up

120kg x 10

120kg x 7

120kg x 6

Deadlift day tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Had a few too many last night, not so much sleep either. Quickly got a session in before the hangover got too bad

Deadlifts

warm up

100kg x 12

140kg x 6

160kg x 2

170kg x 1

160kg x 1

160kg x 1

Did not feel good after that. The plan was 7 sets of 2-3, no way was that happening today though

Leg press

15 reps full stack 3 sets

Leg extensions

150lb x 15

180lb x 12

180lb x 12

Leg curls new machine hasnt got weights marked on it, used a weight heavy enough to get 8 reps out for 3 sets

Dead


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Wasn't 100% this morning, still felt a bit on the rough side. Managed to get a light chest and back session in anyway.

Plate Machine Pull down

warm ups

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

Decline Bench Press

warm ups

100kg x 12

100kg x 11

100kg x 8 - Rep counting really bad and it was making me feel like i couldnt be bothered.

T-Bar Row machine

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

finally got in to the grove of it

Dip machine

150kg x 15

150kg x 15

150kg x 15

Low row machine

65kg x 15

65kg x 15

65kg x 15

Fly machine

full stack x 15

full stack x 15

full stack x 15

Low rep legs tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Wasnt looking forward to this morning, knew how hard it was going to be. After a few sets got in to it though.

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 12

140kg x 6

160kg x 3

165kg x 3

165kg x 3

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

150kg x 4

150kg x 3

Cable crunches

warm ups

6 sets of 15 with 85kg

Leg Extensions

180lb x 12

180lb x 12

180lb x 12

Easy shoulder and arm workout tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Shoulders and arms this morning, not a great nights sleep, was up at half 4 so went gym a bit earlier.

Seated DB Press

warm ups

42kg x 6

42kg x 6

40kg x 6

Pinwheel curls - per arm

warm up

26kg x 10

28kg x 10

28kg x 9

Triceps Press down

warm up

95kg x 15

95kg x 12

95kg x 12

Cable curls with bar

40kg x 15

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

Overhead rope extensions

85kg x 15

85kg x 14

85kg x 11

Rope hammer curls

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

Rope pull downs

40kg x 25

50kg x 20

50kg x 20

Rest day tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Heavy chest and back workout done, no spotter again so i couldnt go all out, buggers my shoulder taking it off the pins as well when its heavy which is annoying.

BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 6

115kg x 4

120kg x 3

120kg x 2

115kg x 3

110kg x 5

110kg x 3

Yates rows

warm ups

100kg x 12

110kg x 8

110kg x 8

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Dip machine

100kg x 12

150kg x 15

150kg x 12

150kg x 12

Plate machine pull downs

warm ups

130kg x 8

130kg x 6

130kg x 6

Deadlift day tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Been watching deadlift form vids most of the week in prep for today, its definitely helped. Today i was using my legs for the first half of the movement and it actually felt a lot easier and like i imagine it should.

Deadlifts

warm ups

100kg x 12

140kg x 4

160kg x 3

170kg x 2

170kg x 2

160kg x 2

160kg x 2

140kg x 3

140kg x 3

Leg press

full stack x 15

stack x 15

stack x 15

Leg curls

x 12

x 9

x 9

really hate that new machine, doesn't feel right at all.

Cable crunches

60kg x 15 superset with leg raises x 20

90kg x 15

90kg x 15

90kg x 15

Rest day tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Didnt feel too great today, probably could have done with another rest day.

Decline BB Press

warm ups

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

Plate machine pull down

warm ups

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

110kg x 12 really struggled on this set

Dip machine

150kg x 20

150kg x 15

150kg x 15

T Bar row machine

40kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

Pec dec

stack x 18

stack x 15

stack x 15

Cable rows on dual pulley machine

2 thrids of stack x 12 for 3 sets


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Went to bed late and up stupidly early, still managed to get quite a good leg workout in.

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 10

140kg x 4

160kg x 3

165kg x 3

165kg x 3

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

140kg x 4

Leg press

stack x 15

stack x 15

stack x 15

Legs were toast by this point

Leg extensions

150lb x 15

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

Shoulders and arms next


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Shoulders and arms done, used a different pre workout to normal, felt bloody sick once it kicked in. Ok workout though.

Seated DB Press

warm ups

42kg x 6

42kg x 6

40kg x 6

Pinwheel curls - per arm

warm up

28kg x 10

28kg x 10

26kg x 10

Triceps Press down with v bar

warm up

95kg x 15

95kg x 12

85kg x 12

Cable curls

40kg x 15

50kg x 15

50kg x 12

Triceps overhead rope extensions

85kg x 15

85kg x 15

85kg x 15

Machine preacher curls superset with triceps rope pull downs

100lb x 12 / 50kg x 15

100lb x 12 / 50kg x 15

80lb x 12 / 50kg x 15

Resting tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Heavy Chest and some back work today. Was given a tub of b-Supreme to try out before we get it in stock, its made by genr8, basically vitargo with a few added extras. Pretty sure Neale Cranwell uses it and rates it. Not sure if it was in my head or not, but i think it helped me out a bit.

Flat BB Bench Press

warm ups

100kg x 8

110kg x 5

115kg x 5

115kg x 4

115kg x 4

115kg x 4

110kg x 4

Neutral grip chest press on machine, weights arent marked on this one

x 15

x 12

x 12

Yates rows

warm ups

100kg x 12

110kg x 8

110kg x 8

100kg x 12

100kg x 4 grabbed it wonky so racked it straight away

100kg x 8 lost my grip, got annoyed and gave up lol

Plate machine pull down

warm up

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

Machine rows 30 sec rest between sets

120lb x 15

120lb x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Had to take a step back with todays session. Not sure if its because i ate a bit less yesterday or because i hit myself a bit harder than normal on my last session, but my body wasnt having any of it today. Did a few extra sets to make up for lost intensity.

Deadlifts

warm up

100kg x 6

140kg x 4

160kg x 2

170kg x 1

160kg x 2

140kg x 4

140kg x 4

140kg x 4

140kg x 4

Form on 160 and 170 felt horrible, just couldnt get the movement right at all.

Cable crunches

warm up

6 sets of 85kg 15 reps

Leg extensions

150lb x 15

150lb x 15

150lb x 15

Leg curls

x 15

x 12

x 12

Resting tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Right shoulder decided it wanted to be in pain today without any warning. Decided on a chest only workout as my endurance is pretty terrible when focusing on one body part now. Might do 1 week split body parts next week upper/lower, see how that works out for me.

Flat BB Press

bar - felt it more in my right front delt than anything else

2 more warm ups with weight

100kg x 10

110kg x 6

110kg x 5

100kg x 8

Was hoping to do 3 sets of 8 with 110kg

Incline plate machine press

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

Dip machine

130kg x 15

130kg x 14

130kg x 12

Fly machine

stack x 15

stack x 15

stack x 15

last 2 sets weren't straight sets, got to 10 and rest paused the rest

Cable cross overs

drop set 30kg x 15 / 25kg x 9 / 20kg x 10

25kg x 20

25kg x 20

A much better pump than usual, dont really think it was any more productive though. Will do legs or back tomorrow depending on whats free when i get there.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Went for a volume back one this morning.

Yates Rows

warm ups

100kg x 12

110kg x 10

110kg x 9

100kg x 10

Plate Machine Pull down

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

T Bar Row machine

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Low Row Machine

65kg x 15

65kg x 15

65kg x 15

High row with wide grip

120lb x 12

120lb x 12

120lb x 12

that last exercise felt pretty good, everything was already hurting by this point so could feel it in the entire back pretty much.

Legs tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Had a bit more energy than usual this morning, so had a really good leg workout.

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 12

140g x 6

160kg x 4

170kg x 3

170kg x 3 - 2 were good, then someone came up behind me to try and grab a plate that was in front of me....really smart move. Then the cheeky numpty asked me to spot him on shoulders after, did anyway as i was in a good mood lol.

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

Leg extensionns

5 sets of 12 with 150lb

Cable crunches

4 sets of 15 with 85kg

Rest tomorrow


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Very up to date journal!

Hope all is well.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah mate all good, yourself? Is a bit obsessive lol, but it helps keep me motivated.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Was going to do shoulders this morning, but my chest and back felt fresh and i never like leaving it a full week without hitting them again. Will add shoulders in after deads tomorrow.

BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 8

115kg x 6

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

115kg x 5

110kg x 5

110kg x 5

Shoulder wasnt too bad today thankfully

Cable cross overs

25kg x 20

25kg x 20

25kg x 20

Rope pull downs

120lb x 15

120lb x 15

120lb x 15

Yates rows

warm ups

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

100kg x 12

Plate machine pull downs

warm up

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

Rope hammer curls

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

40kg x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Got plenty of sleep so had a better workout than the last deadlift day.

Deadlifts

warm ups

100kg x 6

140kg x 5

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

Side raises

8kg x 20

14kg x 15

14kg x 15

14kg x 15

Cable upright row

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

Rest tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Separating my chest and back workouts as i never have the energy to properly hit the 2nd muscle. chest and triceps today.

Flat BB Bench Press

warm ups

100kg x 12

110kg x 10

110kg x 8

100kg x 8

No idea why that went as well as it did, not complaining though.

Incline Plate machine press

90kg x 8

90kg x 7

80kg x 8

Dip machine

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12 super set with next exercise

Cable cross overs

25kg x 15

25kg x 15 squeezed so hard i gave myself cramp and missed the last set

Triceps overhead rope extension

85kg x 15

85kg x 12

85kg x 12

Triceps press down

80kg x 12

80kg x 11

75kg x 12

Back and biceps or legs tomorrow, depending on how i feel.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

got up an hour early and still managed to leave the gym the same time as i usually do. Really couldnt be bothered today but i was up and bored.

Plate machine pull down

warm ups

115kg x 12

115kg x 12

110kg x 12

T bar row machine

45kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Low row machine

65kg x 15

65kg x 15

65kg x 15

Rear delt machine

3rd of stack x 20

half stack x 15

half stack x 15

Hammer curls per arm

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

Cable curls with straight bar

100lb x 12

100lb x 12

100lb x 12

Legs tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Really wanted to do legs this morning, both of the squat racks were in use when i got there though. Just went and had a quick shoulder workout as i was there.

DP Press

warm up x 2

42kg x 6

42kg x 6

38kg x 9

Cable upright rows

150lb x 12

180lb x 10

180lb x 10

Side raises

8kg x 20

8kg x 20

Cable crunches

warm up

200lb x 12

200lb x 12

200lb x 12

Going in half an hour early from now on so i can get on what i want. Legs tomorrow!


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

So i got there half an hour early this morning and both squat racks were in use again, wasn't happy lol. Did 15 mins cardio and some light sets on the hack squat machine, took around half hour then one of them freed up, so getting up early was pointless.

Think i over warmed up, so i really wasnt in the mood when i got started. Took 3 or 4 sets before it felt right.

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 10

130kg x 8

160kg x 4

170kg x 3

170kg x 3

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

160kg x 3 completely destroyed by this point

100kg x 12

Leg press

4 sets of 12 full stack, not to failure but it burnt a lot

Leg extensions

2 sets of 15 with 150lb

Followed by the slowest walk home ever.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Trained with a mate this morning, so get a lift off on the bench to save my shoulder a bit. Definitely got a better workout in.

Flat BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

130kg x 3 - couldve got another probably

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

Incline BB press

60kg x 15

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 10

70kg x 9

Cable cross overs

100lb x 20

100lb x 20

100lb x 20

100lb x 20

Deadlift day tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Back this morning, even though id class deadlifts as a lower body exercise im sticking them in with back.

Deadlifts

warm ups

100kg x 6

140kg x 4

160kg x 2

170kg x 2

180kg x 1

160kg x 2

140kg x 4

DB Rows - per side

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Plate machine pull downs

50kg x 12 - felt bloody heavy

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Reverse pec deck

half stack x 15

just over x 12

half stack x 15

rest tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Legs still felt a little tired this morning, so i wasnt really in the mood to do them, but after how last week went i jumped on a squat rack while i could.

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

160kg x 4

170kg x 3

170kg x 3

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

100kg x 12

Leg press

stack x 10

stack x 10

stack x 10

stack x 10

stack x 10

Leg curls

2 sets of 12 to failure

Leg extensions

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

Nice and sore now


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Arms only workout today. Went at mid day with a mate is im off work.

Hammer Curls - per arm

warm up

20kg x 10

20kg x 12

20kg x 10

Pinwheel Curls - per arm

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

26kg x 10

Rope curls

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

Close grip bench press

warm up

50kg x 15

80kg x 15

80kg x 15

80kg x 15

Triceps overhead rope extenion

85kg x 15

85kg x 15

85kg x 12

Triceps press down with v bar

65kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 15

70kg x 12

Shoulders and abs tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Quick shoulder workout today, probably took about 35 mins in total with abs.

Seated DB pess

warm ups

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Cable upright rows super set with side raies

150lb x 12 / 10kg x 10

150lb x 12 / 10kg x 10

150lb x 12 / 10kg x 12

Cable crunches

warm up set

85kg x 15 for 6 sets


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Bit of a waste today, on my second day of the mother of all hangovers. I wasnt expecting anything great seeing as all of Saturday i was being sick and only managed to keep one meal down at 8pm. Wont be doing that again in a hurry.

Didnt have a spotter today so i had to be careful again

Flat BB Bench

Warm ups

100kg x 8

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

110kg x 7

Dip machine

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Cable cross overs

25kg x 20

25kg x 20

25kg x 20

25kg x 20 / dropped to 15kg x 20

Back tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Deadlifts this morning. Still feeling rough, managed to up the weight regardless, still probably had another 5kg in me at least.

DL

warm ups

100kg x 8

140kg x 6

160kg x 3

180kg x 1 couldve got another but i grabbed it too far to one side

185kg x 1 went up really easy

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

Plate machine pull down

warm up

100kg x 12

120kg x 9

120kg x 8

100kg x 12

T-Bar row machine

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Low row machine

65kg x 15

65kg x 15

Shoulders tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Quick half hour shoulder workout this morning. Was going to do legs, but i didn't feel up to it.

Seated DB Press

warm ups

42kg x 6

42kg x 6

42kg x 4

Side raises

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

10kg x 15

reverse peck deck

just under half stack 3 sets of 20

Cable crunches

warm ups

4 sets of 85kg x 15 reps


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Knackered this morning, that weekend drink has knocked my training out of sinc a bit. Next week ill be back on track hopefully.

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

160kg x 4

170kg x 2 felt quite difficult so didnt risk the 3rd

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

Leg press machine

stack x 15

stack x 15

stack x 15

Leg extensions

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

Might do arms tomorrow, if i feel like i did this morning though ill probably just rest


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Arms this morning.

Hammer Curls - per arm

10kg x 15

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

Triceps Press Down with V Bar

warm ups

75kg x 15

85kg x 15

85kg x 15

Cable curls with straight bar

40kg x 15

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

Over head triceps extension with rope

85kg x 15

90kg x 15

90kg x 13

Preacher Curl Machine - single arm

40lb x 15

50lb x 12

50lb x 12

Triceps pull down - single arm

50lb x 20

60lb x 15

50lb x 20 - had to use other arm to help the last few out


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Bench press day - no spotter again so stopped a rep short on a few sets.

Flat BB Bench - 2-3 mins rest between sets

warm ups

100kg x 8

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

Sped the workout up from here

Incline Plate Press Machine

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 11

Chest press machine with neutral grip

11 weights x 12

11 x 12

11 x 12

no idea on the weight, just a bunch of numbers on the machin

Cable cross overs

25kg x 20

25kg x 20

25kg x 20 / dropped to 15kg x 20

Deadlifts tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Dead lifts

warm ups

100kg x 8

140kg x 4

180kg x 1

190kg x 1 think i can manage another 5-10kg as there was no part of the movement i stopped at

160kg x 1

150kg x 2

140kg x 4

140kg x 4

Supported plate loaded T bar row

warm up

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 11

40kg x 11

Lat pull down - not sure on weight, just upped it till i failed at a point i was happy at

warm up

x 12

x 10

x 8

x 10 + 2 rest pause

going to start doing push pull legs 3 on 1 off as of next week. 1 heavy and 1 light session of each


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Light leg day. Completely underestimated how painful it would be.

Squats

warm up

100kg x 15

100kg x 20 - got to 12 rest paused the rest

100kg x 20 got to 10 rest paused the rest

100kg x 12

Didnt really go to total failure on any of those, just out of breath more than anything

Leg press Machine

stack x 15

stack x 15

stack x 15

stack x 15

stack x 15 - felt really sick lol

Leg extensions - no weights marked on machine

x 12

x 12

x 12

x 12

Big pump and lots of pain.

Light push day next or rest if im feeling tired.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Lighter push day. Too tired by the end of it to throw any shoulder work in, endurance isnt as great as i though it would be, still ok workout though.

Flat BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Incline plate machine press

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

Fly machine

stack x 15

stack x 15

stack x 15

Chest press machine with neutral grip

half stack x 15

half stack x 15

half stack x 15

Triceps overhead rope extensions

85kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

Triceps press down - did these slow with a few second hold either side of the movement, really bad burn

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

50kg x 15

Light pull day tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Gym was rammed so couldnt really do what i wanted to do, no big deal though as its just a lighter day.

DB Rows

warm up

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Plate machine pulldowns

warm up

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12 - really struggled

Lat pull down

x 12

x 12

x 12 dropped slightly x 6 dropped again x 12

Reverse pec dec

3 sets of 15 with just over half stack

Preacher curl machine - single arm

40lb x 15

40lb x 15

30lb x 15

30lb x 15

30lb x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Low volume heavy leg workout this morning. Cutting the volume down quite a bit seeing as im doing them twice a week now.

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 8

130kg x 6

160kg x 4

170kg x 3

170kg x 3

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

All felt a bit easier than last week

Cable crunches

warm up

85kg x 15

90kg x 15

90kg x 15

90kg x 15

90kg x 15

Still felt fresh when i left which is good. Resting tomorrow or may do a bit of cardio


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Low volume chest with some shoulders. Shoulder was a bit achy after a few sets, guess my body does't like me benching twice a week.

Flat BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 6

120kg x 5

125kg x 3

125kg x 3

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

Cable cross overs

80lb x 20

100lb x 20

100lb x 20

100lb x 20

Single arm side raises

10kg x 12

18kg x 10

18kg x 10

18kg x 10 dropped to 10kg x for 20, big burn

Deadlifts tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Deadlifts

warm ups

100kg x 10

140kg x 2

180kg x 2

200kg x 1 - pretty ugly rep, still got it though.

140kg x 4

140kg x 5

Wide grip pull ups

x 10

x 9

x 8

Close grip pull ups

x 8

x 5 and a half

Cable crunches

warm ups

4 sets of 15 with 90kg


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Light leg workout this morn. Felt sick after squats, quite pleased with my flexibility now though.

Squats

warm ups

110kg x 12

110kg x 15

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

Leg press machine

Stack x 12

x 12

x 12

Leg extensions

x 12

x 12

x 12

x 12

Took around 30 mins, maybe a bit less. Ended it there as i felt a bit rough


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Light chest and tri workout this morning

Lowering calories for a while, but i slept pretty good so strength and endurance were ok this morning.

Flat BB Press

warm ups

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

Plate loaded dip machine

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

Cable cross overs

25kg x 20

25kg x 20

25kg x 20 / dropped to 15kg x 30

triceps rope overhead extensions

80kg x 15

85kg x 15

85kg x 15

85kg x 15

Triceps press down with v bar

65kg x 15

75kg x 15

75kg x 12


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Light back workout, really fast pace as i was in a rush. Longest i rested between sets was maybe a minute, most of it was less.

Plate machine Pull down

warm ups

110kg x 12

120kg x 8

120kg x 7

T-Bar row machine

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Reverse fly machine

half stack x 20

half stack x 18

half stack x 15

Lat pull down

x 12

x 12

x 12 / dropped a few notches to get another 12 out

Preacher curl machine - single arm. Pretty much continously switched with 10-20 secs rest max

40lb x 12

40lb x 12

40lb x 12

40lb x 12

40lb x 12

Workout took around 30 mins.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Pointless workout this morning. Forgot today was international leg day, so had to make do with what was free.

Hack Squats - close stance

warm ups

5 sets of 12 with 100kg

Squats wide stance

warm up sets

2 sets of 12 with 100kg

wasn't in the mood to add anything else. Took around 20-30 mins, definitely hitting legs again on Tuesday.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Another quick one this morning, got there at 8 and it was rammed. So couldnt do what i wanted again.

Incline BB Press

warm ups

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

90kg x 6

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 4 - probably had another one in me, no spotter though.

Cable cross overs

25kg x 25

25kg x 25

25kg x 25

25kg x 25

Wanted to throw in some seated db presses, no way it was happening though. Getting there early tomorrow for deadlifts


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Deadlift workout. Didnt go as heavy as last time as that destroyed me a bit when i got home.

Warm ups

100kg x 8

140kg x 4

180kg x 2

180kg x 1

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

140kg x 6

100kg x 15

Wide grip pull ups

x 10

x 9

x 7

Close grip pull ups

x 8

x 8


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Low volume heavier leg workout.

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 8

140kg x 5

160kg x 3

165kg x 3

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

Cable crunches

warm ups

5 sets of 15 with 90kg

May rest tomorrow or so a light push day


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Early night and got a light push session in, minus the shoulder work.

Decline BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 15

120kg x 10 - havent maxed out properly for a few weeks so thats probably how i managed that

110kg x 12

100kg x 12

Machine press with palms facing in

half stack

x 15

x 15

x 15

cable cross over

25kg x 25

25kg x 25

25kg x 25 dropped to 15kg x 25

Overhead rope triceps extension

60kg x 15

90kg x 15

90kg x 12

85kg x 12

V bar press down

65kg x 15

75kg x 15

75kg x 15

Rope pull downs

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

Tomorrow will do light pull day


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Been a bit lazy recently, didnt really take any sets to failure today and kept the volume highish.

Plate machine pull down

warm ups

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Plate loaded T-Bar row

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Low row machine

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

70kg x 12

Reverse pec dec

half stack x 20

x 20

x 20

Preacher curl machine - single arm

50lb x 12

50lb x 12

50lb x 10

40lb x 12

40lb x 12

40lb x 12

Back will get hit again on Sunday with lower volume


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Up till after 2 last night drinking so i wasnt up for doing legs when i woke up. Did a bit of a push workout

Incline BB Press

warm ups

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 4

100kg x 4

Dip machine

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

Rope pull downs

40kg x 15

50kg x 15

55kg x 15

Side raises

14kg x 12

16kg x 12

14kg x 12

14kg x 12

Deadlifts tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Still felt a little rough this morning, managed to get a decent session in anyway. Kept the weights sensible enough to keep the form strict this week.

Deadlifts

warm ups

100kg x 8

140kg x 6

180kg x 2

180kg x 2

180kg x 2

180kg x 2

140kg x 10 - extremely light headed

100kg x 15

Wide grip pull ups

10

8

5

Close grip

5

5

Cable crunches

warm ups

90kg x 15 for 5 sets


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Quick leg workout this morning. Plan was to do lots of light sets but i felt like going heavier for a few.

Squats

warm up

70kg x 12

100kg x 15

120kg x 12

140kg x 6

150kg x 5

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

Leg extensions

150lb x 12

150lb x 12

200lb x 10

200lb x 9

Around a half hour in total


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Past 4 days off as i've been ill. No food for the past 2, so wasnt expecting a lot.

Deadlifts

warm ups

100kg x 6

140kg x 6

180kg x 1

180kg x 1

180kg x 1

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

140kg x 4

Wide grip pull ups

x 10

x 9

x 8

Close grip

x 6

x 6

Cable hammer curls

40kg x 15

50kg x 12


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Motivation is back after today. Had a decent workout, not as good as the last chest session but still ok.

Decline BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 12

110kg x 10

120kg x 5

100kg x 12

Chest press machine - neutral grip

half stack x 15

half stack x 15

half stack x 15

Cable cross overs

30kg x 20

30kg x 20

30kg x 20 dropped to 20kg x 12

overhead triceps rope extension

85kg x 15

90kg x 12

85kg x 12

Triceps press down

65kg x 15

75kg x 15

75kg x 12

65kg x 12


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Back workout this morning. Strength was up quite a bit, think those days off must have done me good.

Plate machine t bar row

warm ups

25kg x 12

45kg x 12

50kg x 10

55kg x 8

55kg x 8

Plate machine pull down

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

120kg x 8

Reverse pec dec

half stack x 30

3 quarter x 15

x 15

Hammer curls

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

Rope hammer curls

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Single arm preacher curls

40lb x 12

40lb x 12


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Heavy low volume legs this morning. Went better than i thought it would considering ive been eating less and missed a session last week.

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 12

140kg x 6

150kg x 5

160kg x 4

160kg x 4

150kg x 5

100kg x 12

Leg extensions

200lb x 8

200lb x 8

200lb x 8


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Low volume chest with a bit of shoulders

Incline BB Press

warm ups

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 6

100kg x 5

3 minute rest between sets

Dip machine

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

140kg x 15

Side raises

12kg x 15

single arm

18kg x 10

18kg x 10

Deadlifts tomorrrow maybe


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Legs this morning after a few days off again. Thinking training 4 days a week might actually be working a bit better for me. Strength was up a bit more.

Squats

warm ups

110kg x 10

140kg x 6

160kg x 5

160kg x 4

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

Leg extensions

200lb x 8

200lb x 8

200lb x 8

200lb x 8


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Chest this morning, shoulder was playing up again big time for some reason. Think decline is probably the worst of all angles for me, going to go back to flat next time.

Decline BB Bench

warm ups

80kg x 15

110kg x 10

110kg x 5 bad pain

100kg x 12

100kg x 10 shoulder went dead

Dip Machine

140kg x 15

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Straight arm fly machine

stack x 15

stack x 12

stack x 12

stack x 9 shoulder died on me again

Cable cross overs

30kg x 15

20kg x 20

Decided to quit while i was ahead as doing this started to hurt in the wrong place as well.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Back only this morning. 2-3 mins rest between sets, kept the weights a bit heavier and the form strict

Plate machine pull down

warm ups

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

Supported t bar row - dont know what the bar weighs

+ 25kg x 12

+50kg x 8

+50kg x 8

+50kg x 8

Low row machine

65kg x 12

65kg x 12

65kg x 14

Reverse pec dec...not sure on weights, just moved it about and went to failure each set

x 25

x 11

x 14

x 15

Deadlifts and squats tomorrow or chest depending on how i feel.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Decided on deadlifts, missed the last sessions so i wasnt expecting it to go great. Lower back has been tightening up again too, took quite a few sets to get in to it.

Deadlift

warm ups

100kg x 6

140kg x 6

180kg x 1

180kg x 1

160kg x 3

160kg x 3

140kg x 5

All felt quite heavy annoyingly. Just a bad day i guess

Squats

60kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Leg extensions

200lb x 12

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

Chest tomorrow maybe


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Chest one this morning.

Incline BB Press

warm ups

100kg x 5

105kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 4 - hit the pins and struggled to get it back up, drained me for the last 2

100kg x 4

100kg x 4

Flat BB Press - plan was to do 5 sets, but shoulder was dead

warm up

100kg x 10

100kg x 9

switched to a different exercise, shoulder just getting worse

Dip machine

130kg x 15

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Straight arm fly machine

2 notches away from max x 15 - felt a lit better with this weight, completely isolated the chest

x 15

x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

The plan was to do legs this morning, but everything was being used so had to switch it for back. Hopefully ill manage to do them tomorrow, going to go early just to be safe.

Plate machine pull down

warm ups

90kg x 12

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

Supported plate loaded t-bar row

25kg x 12

50kg x 10

55kg x 8

55kg x 8

50kg x 8

Low row machine

65kg x 15

65kg x 15

65kg x 15

Lat pull down

x 12

x 12

x 12


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Neither squat rack was being used this morning. By some miracle today is now national shoulder day at my gym. Didnr go quite as heavy as last session as my lower back and hips are still hurting.

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 12

140kg x 6

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 4

Was going to do leg press but wanted to save my lower back as im doing deadlifts on sunday.

Leg Extensions

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

200lb x 10


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Arms this morning. Threw in a few sets of flat bench press just for the sake of it, shoulder didnt like it though.

Flat BB Bench

warm ups

90kg x 12

110kg x 8

120kg x 5

120kg x 3 - couldve easily got a few more but i didnt want to mess the shoulder up

Pinwheel curls - per arm

warm up

24kg x 12

28kg x 8

28kg x 8

Triceps overhead rope extension

65kg x 15

85kg x 15

90kg x 15

90kg x 14

Rope curls

40kg x 15

55kg x 8

40kg x 15

Triceps press down with bar

65kg x 15

75kg x 15

75kg x 15

Machine preacher curl

100lb x 12

120lb x 10

100lb x 12

Rope pull downs

50kg x 20

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

All of the last sets were super set with the next exercise. Felt easy considering i havent directly worked arms for a while.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Was going to do chest, but the benches were being used. Floor was clear enough to do deadlifts so did those instead.

Deadlift

warm up

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

180kg x 3

180kg x 2

180kg x 2

140kg x 6

Plate machine t bar row

25kg x 12

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Plate machine pull down

110kg x 10

110kg x 8

100kg x 10

100kg x 10


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Good nights sleep so felt fresh for this morning. Didnt hit failure until towards the end so the volume stayed fairly high.

Incline BB Press

warm ups

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

Will probably add 1.25kgs to each side next time.

Flat BB Press

warm up

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Dip machine

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

did a set of cable cross overs while waiting for fly machine

30kg x 18

Fly machine - all sets done with 2 away from max

x 15

x 15

x 15

Might rest tomorrow or do legs.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Legs this morning, and no lower back pain today strangely.

Squats

warm up

60kg x 12

100g x 12

140kg x 5

160kg x 4

165kg x 3

165kg x 3

140kg x 6

Leg Press machine

stack x 10

x 10

x 10

x 10

Leg extensions

200lb x 10

x 10

x 10

Might have a chest an arms session tomorrow if i get enough time


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Stinking headache past few days, still had it this morning and had work on the saturday. So havent got round to training the past few days.

Decided on chest as everyone was doing back today.

Incline BB Press

warm ups

4 sets of 5 with 100kg

1 set of 4 with 100kg

Plate loaded Incline press machine

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

90kg x 8

Decline BB Press

warm up

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 8

Straight arm fly machine

2 away from top of stack x 15

x 15

x 15

Back tomorrow.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Deadlifts and back this morn. Deadlifts felt off, should've stuck with a lighter weight this week and went for volume instead of trying to go heavy again.

Deadlifts

warm ups

100kg x 12

130kg x 10

160kg x 4

180kg x 1

180kg x 1

140kg x 4

T Bar Row Machine

20kg x 12

45kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 9

45kg x 9

Plate machine pull down

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Legs this morning. Gym was busy so decided to start off with something else tilll the rack was free.

Dip machine

warm ups

100kg x 20

140kg x 15

160kg x 12

160kg x 12

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 12

140kg x 6

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

Leg Press Machine

stack x 12 - seat was too far back so reps were short, adjusted it for the rest

x 10

x 10

x 10

Leg Extensions

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

Might have an arm session tomorrow morning.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

DB Shoulder press

warm ups

40kg x 10

40kg x 6

38kg x 9

Pinwheel curls - per arm

Warm up

26kg x 10

26kg x 6

24kg x 8

Preacher curl machine

100lb x 12

120lb x 8

120lb x 8

Triceps press down

warm up

75kg x 15

75kg x 15

75kg x 15

Triceps overhead rope extensions

85kg x 12

85kg x 12

85kg x 14


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Chest this morn. Gym was full, had to wait 20 mins to get on whati wanted, so had a thorough warm up while i waited. Porbably over did it slightly as i was a little weaker, but on the good side no shoulder pain at all.

3 warm up sets with the chest press machine

Incline BB Press

warm up

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 4

All felt a bit more difficult

Decline BB Press

100kg x 10

100kg x 9

100kg x 8

Fly machine

stack x 12

stack x 12

stack x 12

Dips

x 12

x 12

x 10

Chest press machine

half stack x 12

x 12

Deadlifts tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Rubbish session this morning. Lower back has been playing up again since Saturday and still felt weak this morning because of it.

Deadlifts

warm ups

100kg x 12

130kg x 6

160kg x 4

170kg x 1

160kg x 3

T Bar row machine

40kg x 12

60kg x 6

50kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Plate machine pull down

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Decent workout this morning. Started with leg press instead of squats to give the lower back a rest, felt better than normal.

Plate Machine leg press

100kg x 12

150kg x 12

200kg x 12

230kg x 12

280kg x 12

280kg x 12

280kg x 12

Last 3 were to failure, had about 3-4 mins rest between those sets

Squats

60kg x 15

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Leg extensions machine was being used, so went to normal leg press machine

stack x 12

stack x 12

stack x 12


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Arms today with a bit of chest to start

Dips

x 12

x 12

+ 15kg x 10

+ 25kg x 10

+ 30kg x 8

+ 30kg x 7

Overhead rope triceps extensions

50kg x 15

85kg x 16

85kg x 13

85kg x 12

Triceps press down

65kg x 15

75kg x 12

75kg x 12

Pinwheel curls - per arm

warm up

26kg x 10

26kg x 10

26kg x 8

Preacher machine curls

100lb x 10

100lb x 10

120lb x 6


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Incline BB Press

warm ups

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5 felt a little easier than last week

Decline BB Press

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Netral grip chest press machine

half stack x 15

x 15

x 15

Straight arm fly machine

two off full stack x 15

x 15

x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Havent done yates rows for a while so i did those this morning while waiting for a free place to deadlift. Quite surprised my strength is pretty much where it was when i left off.

Yates rows

warm ups

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Deadlifts - went lighter because of lower back problem

warm ups

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 5 last rep was a little difficult. Probably went too light as they went up pretty easy before that. Next time will go 10 or so kg heavier.

Plate machine pull down

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Squat racks were being used so started of legs with leg press for 20 mins, kind of exhausted myself before the workout even started.

Leg press

4 sets, different weights from 50-200kg

Squats

60kg x 12

90kg x 12

120kg x 10

140kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 4

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

All felt really bloody hard

Hack squat machine

50kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 7 + 3 rest pause

100kg x 7 + 3 rest pause

Leg extensions

200lb x 12

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

resting tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Dips

x 12

x 12

+ 15kg x 10

+ 25kg x 10

+ 30kg x 8

tried again and i couldnt go back up, shoulder siezed up

wide neutral grip pull ups

x 10

+ 15kg x 6

+ 20kg x 6

+ 20kg x 5

Triceps overhead rope extensions

85kg x 15

85kg x 15

85kg x 15

Pinwheel curls - per arm

26kg x 10

30kg x 6

30kg x 5

Triceps v bar press down

75kg x 15

75kg x 15

75kg x 15

Preacher machine curls

120lb x 12

120lb x 12

120lb x 12


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Incline BB Press

warm ups

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

Flat BB Press

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 8

Dip machine

140kg x 12

160kg x 10

160kg x 10

140kg x 12

Straight arm fly machine

2 off top of stack x 15

x 15

x 12

x 12

chest press machine with palms facing inwards

half stack x 15

x 15

x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Ate too much last night and the gym was stuff in the morning. Not a good combo for a workout. Felt sick just from warming up.

Deadlifts - had to use one of the thick bars as all the regular ones were being uswed, definitely felt harder, more difficult to hold too.

warm ups

100kg x 12

140kg x 6

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

140kg x 5

Plate machine pull down

50kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

T bar row machine

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

left by this point, felt real close to throwing up. Planned on doing another set and another exercise, nevermind though.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

back on PHAT to see if i can make some progress. Just been maintaining recenlty.

Upper

Flat BB Press

warm ups

100kg x 12

110kg x 8

110kg x 8

100kg x 12

Yates rows

warm ups

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Incline press (had to use a machine)

80kg x 12

90kg x 12

100kg x 9

Lat pull downs

x 12

x 12

x 10

Overhead triceps extensions

85kg x 15

90kg x 15

Pinwheel curls - per arm

warm ups

30kg x 8

30kg x 6


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Slow paced today

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 12

140kg x 6

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

Hack squat machine

50kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Leg extensions

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

both leg curl machines at the gym were bust, so had to give those a miss.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Light chest/arms

Flat BB Press

warm ups

100kg x 12

100kg x 11

100kg x 11

Netural grip chest press machine

half stack x 15

x 15

x 15

x 15

Straight arm fly machine

2 off top of stack x 15

stack x 12

stack x 12

Cable curls with bar

40kg x 15

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

rope hammer curls

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Triceps rope pull down

50kg x 15

60kg x 15

60kg x 15

Triceps press down with bar

60kg x 15

60kg x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Instead of another lower day on phat usually stick a deadlift focus with some lower body workout

DL

warm ups

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

150kg x 5

160kg x 3

140kg x 5

Hack squats

warm up

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Leg curls

x 15

x 10

x 10

Back and shoulders hypertrophy next


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Plate machine pull downs

warm ups

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

T Bar Row Machine

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Close grip pull downs

2 thirds of stack x 15

x 15

DB Shoulder press

warm ups

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Side raises

12kg x 15

x 15

x 12


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Heavy chest and back this morning.

Flat BB Press

warm ups

100kg x 8

110kg x 8

120kg x 4 + 1 assisted

120kg x 3 probably couldve got another 1

Yates rows

warm ups

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

110kg x 6 - grip kept going, back had plenty left though

100kg x 7 - grip again

Incline plate machine press

warm up

90kg x 10

100kg x 9

100kg x 7

Plate loaded T Bar row

warm ups

50kg x 10

55kg x 6


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Heavy leg session, just quads today, next leg session is hamstring focus.

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 12

140kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

Hack squat plate machine

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Leg extensions

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

200lb x 10


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Flat BB Press

warm ups

100kg x 12

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

Neutral grip press machine

2 notches past half stack x 15

x 15

x 15

Straight arm fly machine

stack x 12

x 12

x 12

Pinwheel curls - per arm

warm up

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

Loose form hammer curls - per arm

30kg x 6

Preacher curl machine

120lb x 10

120lb x 10

120lb x 8 dropped to 100lb x 4

Overhead rope triceps extensions

warm ups

90kg x 17

90kg x 16

90kg x 15

V Bar press downs

75kg x 12

75kg x 12

75kg x 12


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Forgot to log yesterdays workout. Wasnt great as the only free had a broken end which kept slipping off, so deadlifting was really difficult with a wonky bar.

dl

warm ups

100kg x 10

140kg x 6

160kg x 3

160kg x 2

140kg x 3

Plate leg press

50kg x 15

100kg x 15

150kg x 15

200kg x 15

250kg x 15

Leg extensions

200lb x 12

200lb x 12

200lb x 12

Leg curls

Just over half stack x 15

x 15

x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Back and shoulders this morning

Plate machine pull down

warm ups

110kg x 10

120kg x 8

120kg x 8

Close grip pull downs no idea of the weight, took each set to failure though

x 15

x 15

x 12

Plate machine t bar row

30kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Plate machine shoulder press

warm ups

90kg x 10

100kg x 7

90kg x 8

Side raises

14kg x 15

x 15

x 12


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Lower back seizing up again, struggled deadlifting 60kg this morning. Decided to stick with a lightish weight and not take any sets to failure.

Flat BB Press

warm ups

100kg x 10

120kg x 4

120kg x 4

110kg x 6

Had no spotter, so stopped a rep short of failure. Prob could have done another on that first set of 4

Deadlifts

warm ups

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Plate Dip machine

100kg x 15

150kg x 15

150kg x 15

Preacher machine curls

warm up set

120lb x 10

140lb x 4


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Quads focus workout today.

Hack squat machine - had to start on here as squat racks were being used.

warm ups

50kg x 15

100kg x 12

Squats

100kg x 12

140kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

Hack squat machine

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Leg extensions

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

Done in around half an hour


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Chest/arms

Decline BB Press

warm ups

100kg x 12

110kg x 10

120kg x 6

Incline plate press machine

90kg x 12

90kg x 11

90kg x 10

Straight arm fly machine

2 off top of stack x 15

x 15

x 15

Pinwheel curls - per arm

warm up

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

Preacher curl machine

120lb x 10

120lb x 10

120lb x 10

Rope overhead triceps extensions

warm ups

90kg x 15

90kg x 15

90kg x 15

V Bar press downs

75kg x 15

75kg x 15

75kg x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Meant to be legs, but my legs were still a bit achy today. Did back and shoulders instead.

Yates Rows

warm ups

100kg x 12

110kg x 6

110kg x 6

100kg x 10

Plate machine pull down

warm ups

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

Close grip pull downs

x 15

x 15

x 15 all 1 notch higher than last time

Plate machine shoulder press

warm ups

100kg x 7

90kg x 9

90kg x 9

Side raises

14kg x 15

x 15

x 15 last set hurt like a bitch


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

All bars were being used this morning, so no deadlift workout. Decided on a lighter, volume leg workout instead.

Plate Leg press - seats broke, stuck at an angle which would be best for a 10ft person, had to have legs together and not go so heavy

50kg x 15

100kg x 15

150kg x 15

200kg x 15

250kg x 15

250kg x 15

250kg x 15

Hack squat machine - feet together

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Leg curls

x 15

x 10

x 8

x 6 - 2 off whole stack

Leg extensions

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

200lb x 10


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Quick Low volume upper body workout this morning.

Flat BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

120kg x 4

110kg x 7 + 1 assisted

Plate machine t bar row

warm ups

50kg x 10

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

Plate Dip machine

130kg x 15

150kg x 15

150kg x 15

Wide grip lat pull down

x 15

x 15

x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 10

140kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

Hack squat machine

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Leg extensions

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

exact same as last time


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Late night session, never doing that again. Also still suffering from saturdays work..

Flat BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 12 - really easy

110kg x 9

110kg x 9

Incline plate press machine

90kg x 10

x 9

x 8

Dip machine

130kg x 15

130kg x 15

130kg x 15

Hammer curls - per arm

warm up

28kg x 7

x 7

x 7

Preacher machine curls

120lb x 10

120lb x 10 - last 3 were shocking

100lb x 10

over head triceps rope extensions

warm up

90kg x 15

x 15

x 14

V Bar press downs

75kg x 15

x 14

x 14


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Havent logged anything for a while, workouts have been a bit random. Switching between full body and upper lower workout. Back on to the usual though.

BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 10

115kg x 7

120kg x 5

100kg x 10

Dip machine

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Cable cross overs

20kg x 15

25kg x 15

25kg x 15

Hammer curls - per arm

warm ups

28kg x 7

30kg x 5

28kg x 7

Preacher machine curls

120lb x 10

120lb x 10

120lb x 10

Overhead rope triceps extensions

90kg x 15

90kg x 15

90kg x 14

V Bar push downs

80kg x 12

85kg x 10

85kg x 10

Legs tomorrow


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

150kg x 6

140kg x 8

Hack Squat machine

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Leg extensions

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

200lb x 10


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Yates rows

warm ups

100kg x 12

110kg x 10

110kg x 9

Plate machine pulldown is missing a handle so had to use lat pull down machine

Close grip pull downs

half stack x 15

x 15

x 15

Wide grip pull downs

x 15

x 15

x 15

Plate machine shoulder press

warm up

50kg x 10

100kg x 9

100kg x 7

90kg x 7

Side raises

14kg x 15

14kg x 15

14kg x 15

Done in 40 ish mins


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Should've switched order of last few workouts, wasn't ideal training back and shoulders then biceps and chest the next day

BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 10

115kg x 8

120kg x 5

115kg x 7

Dip machine

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Pec dec

x 15

x 15

x 15

Hammer curls

warm ups

30kg x 5

28kg x 7

28kg x 7

Preacher machine curls

100lb x 15

100lb x 14

100lb x 12

Triceps overhead rope extensions

180lb x 15

190lb x 15

190lb x 15

Single arm cable pull downs

50lb x 15

x 15

x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

rest day yesterday and a papa johns pizza seems to have helped me a bit today.

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

150kg x 6

160kg x 4

Hack squat machine

100kg x 10

x 10

x 10 + 2 rest pause

Leg extensions

200lb x 10

x 10

x 10 last rep had a 3 sec pause and contraction


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Flat BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 10

115kg x 8

115kg x 8

Incline bench

80kg x 10

100kg x 5

100kg x 5

Cable cross overs

30kg x 20

x 20

x 20

Hammer curls

warm ups

28kg x 7

x 7

x 7

Rope hammer curls

40kg x 15

x 15

x 15

Rope overhead triceps extensions

85kg x 15

90kg x 15

x 15

Single arm cable pull downs

20kg x 15

x 15

x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Introducing lower back work in to my routine again seeing as its not been to bad recently.

Rack pulls - couldnt use power rack, so had to do them without dropping the weight between reps.

warm ups

100kg x 12

140kg x 10

150kg x 7

140kg x 10

Plate loaded t bar row

45kg x 10

60kg x 6

55kg x 8

Wide grip pull down

12p x 10

15p x 8

10p x 15

Plate loaded shoulder press

warm ups

50kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

Side raises

14kg x 15

14kg x 15 + lost count

14kg x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

160kg x 4

150kg x 6

140kg x 6

Hack Squat machine

100kg x 10

x 10

x 10

Leg extensions

200lb x 10

x 10

x 10


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Couldnt get on flat bench today.

Decline BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x12

120kg x 7 - banged the bar on the way up so stopped at 7

130kg x 4

100kg x 12

Dip machine

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Pec dec

half stack x 15

x 15

x 15

Hammer curls

warm up

28kg x 7

30kg x 5

28kg x 7

Preacher Curl Machine

120lb x 10

100lb x 12 slowed the rep speed down a lot for last 2 sets

100lb x 12

Overhead rope triceps extensions

warm up

90kg x 15

95kg x 12

x 12

Only had a few mins left so did the last 3 sets in about 3 mins

Triceps press downs

75kg x 15

85kg x 10

65kg x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Rack pulls

warm ups

100kg x 12

140kg x 10

160kg x 5

180kg - to knee level x 3 + 2 reset

140kg x 10

T Bar row machine

warm up

50kg x 10

60kg x 5

60kg x 6 + 2 assisted

Wide grip pull downs

x 12

x 8

x 15

Plate loaded shoulder press machine

warm ups

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

90kg x 8

Side raises

16kg x 12

x 12

14kg x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Squats

warm ups

90kg x 12

120kg x 10

150kg x 6

160kg x 4

150kg x 4

Leg Press mahcine

stack x 15

x 15

x 15

Leg extensions

200lb x 10

x 11

x 12


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Had about 40 mins to get through this mornings workout

BB Flat Bench

warm ups

100kg x 10

115kg x 9

115kg x 8 - prob couldve squeezed another one out.

100kg x 10

Incline Plate press machine

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

Pec dec

half x 15

x 15

x 15

Hammer curls - per arm

warm ups

30kg x 7

30kg x 6

26kg x 9

Preacher machine curls

100lb x 12

x 12

x 12

Overhead rope triceps extensions

warm up

90kg x 15

95kg x 12

x 12

Single arm cable pull downs

15kg x 20

x 20

x 20


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Lower back was pretty bad today, definitely should've rested. Going to see if i can get prescribed physio in a few weeks when im off.

Wide grip pull ups

x 12

x 9

Close grip pull ups

x 10

x 8

T-Bar row machine

warm up

60kg x 6

60kg x 6

50kg x 8

Rack pulls

warm ups

100kg x 12

140kg x 7 - had to drop it as my back died

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Plate machine shoulder press

warm ups

100kg x 6

100kg x 6

90kg x 8

side raises

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

18kg x 8


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

150kg x 6

150kg x 5

Hack Squat machine

100kg x 10

x 10

x 10

Leg extensions

200lb x 10

x 10

x 10

x 10


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Flat BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 10

115kg x 9

115kg x 8

100kg x 10

Plate loaded dip machine

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

150kg x 12

Cable cross overs

100lb x 25

x 25

x 25

Hammer curls - per arm

Warm ups

30kg x 7

30kg x 6

28kg x 7

Cable curls with V attachment

40kg x 20

50kg x 15

60kg x 12

Overhead rope triceps extensions

warm ups

95kg x 12

95kg x 12

90kg x 12

Single arm cable pull downs

20kg x 15

25kg x 15

25kg x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Yates rows

warm ups

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Rack pulls - still being cautious with back.

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 12

Wide grip pull downs

x 8

x 12

x 15

Plate machine shoulder press

Warm ups

90kg x 10

100kg x 6

100kg x 5

Side raises

18kg x 12

16kg x 12

14kg x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 12

140kg x 8

160kg x 5

160kg x 4

Hack Squat Machine

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Leg extensions

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

200lb x 10


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

No motivation and too tired this morning. Think yesterdays leg workout might have drained me a bit.

Decline BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 12

120kg x 7

120kg x 5

Incline Plate press machine

90kg x 10

90kg x 9

80kg x 10

Cable cross overs

25kg x 25

30kg x 20

35kg x 15

Hammer curls - per arm

warm up

28kg x 10

28kg x 7

28kg x 7

Rope hammer curls

90lb x 15

110lb x 12

110lb x 12

Rope overhead triceps extensions

180lb x 15

190lb x 15

190lb x 15

Single arm cable pull downs - no rest between sets

60lb x 15

50lb x 12

50lb x 12


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Yates rows

warm ups

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

110kg x 6

100kg x 10

Rack pulls

warm ups

100kg x 12

140kg x 10

140kg x 6

100kg x 12

Dual arm cable pull down

x 15

x 12

x 10

Wide grip pull downs

x 15

Plate machine shoulder press

warm ups

100kg x 8

100kg x 7 + half

90kg x 8

Side raises

14kg x 15

x 15

x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 12

140kg x 8

160kg x 5 - could've got another probably

160kg x 5

Hack squat machine

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Leg extensions

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

200lb x 10


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Decent one this morning.

Decline BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 12

120kg x 8 - couldve got more

130kg x 5 maybe couldve squeezed another out but had not spotter

100kg x 10

Incline plate press machine

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

Cable cross overs

100lb x 25

120lb x 20

140lb x 15

Hammer curls - per arm

warm ups

30kg x 8

30kg x 7

28kg x 8

Form was probably a bit too loose towards the end of the 30kg sets

Cable curls with straight bar

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

Overhead rope extensions

warm ups

95kg x 15

95kg x 15

90kg x 14

v bar press downs

75kg x 15

80kg x 12

80kg x 12


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Yates row

warm ups

100kg x 12

110kg x 10

110kg x 8

100kg x 10

Rack pulls

warm up

100kg x 12

140kg x 10

140kg x 8

Wide grip pull ups x 10

netral grip x 10

x 6

Plate machine shoulder press

warm ups

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

90kg x 7

Side raises

16kg x 12

16kg x 12

16kg x 12


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 12

140kg x 8

160kg x 5

150kg x 6

Hack Squat machine

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 12

Leg extensions

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

200lb x 10


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Flat BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 12

120kg x 8 (no idea how)

120kg x 6

100kg x 10

Plate loaded dip machine

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

140kg x 12

Pec deck

x 15

x 15

Hammer curls - per arm

warm up

30kg x 8

30kg x 6

26kg x 10

Cable curls with V handle

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

Overhead rope triceps extensions

warm ups

95kg x 15

95kg x 15

90kg x 15

V Bar push downs

85kg x 12

85kg x 10

80kg x 12


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Lat Pull downs

warm ups

x 15

x 12

x 10

x 12

Yates rows

100kg x 12

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Rack pulls - still being careful with lower back

100kg x 12

110kg x 12

120kg x 12

Plate loaded shoulder press

warm ups

100kg x 8

100kg x 8

90kg x 8

Side raises

16kg x 14

16kg x 14

14kg x 15


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Squats

warm ups

100kg x 10

130kg x8

160kg x 6

150kg x 7

140kg x 8

Hack Squats

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Lower back was too sore to continue

Leg Extensions

200lb x 10

200lb x 10

200lb x 10


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Flat BB Bench

warm ups

100kg x 10

125kg x 6

120kg x 6

100kg x 10 - burning like mad by 8th rep

Plate loaded incline plate press

80kg x 10

80kg x 10

Cable cross overs

25kg x 25

30kg x 20

35kg x 15

Pinwheel curls - per arm

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

26kg x 8

Preacher machine curls

100lb x 12

100lb x 12

100lb x 9

Overhead rope triceps extensions

95kg x 15

95kg x 15

95kg x 12

Single arm cable pull downs

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

20kg x 15


----------

